# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Dali moram ponovno na carski?

## ninočka189

Pozdrav curke! S obzirom da svatko ima svoju teoriju zanimaju me vaša iskustva sa carskim porodom i dali ste morali opet na carski. Prvo sam rodila carski zbog toga što je curka bila okrenuta zatkom dolje. Zanima me dali ću morati opet na carski s obzirom da sam ostala nakon 11 mjeseci ponovno trudna? Kakva su vaša iskustva i gdje ste rodile (čujem naime da svaka bolnica ima svoju praksu)? :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Razlog za prvi carski je bila beba, znači ako ne bude u nepovoljnom položaju, teoretski bi mogao vaginalni porod. No, prošlo je samo 11 mjeseci između trudnoća, te je opasnost od komplikacija velika. Da je razmak bar 2 godine, liječnici bi razmatrali mogućnost bez carskog, ali ovako brzo, mislim da neće riskirati. To ovisi i o stanju tvog ožiljka. 
Naravno da ćeš se dogovoriti sa liječnicima, i odlučit ćete ono što je najsigurnije za tebe i bebu.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja bi uvijek izabrala carski, u tvom slucaju svakako. Ali, na tebi ce vjerojatno biti odluka, pa procijeni. Lijecnici na SD uglavnom postuju izbor rodilje, naravno u granicama razuma.

----------


## luce2006

Ne treba biti opet carski. Ako beba bude okrenuta glavicom dolje i ako ne bude nikakvih drugih komplikacija, moguc je vaginalni porod.
I 11 mjeseci nije malo, ne daj se zastrasiti. Ima nas ovdje koje smo imali puno manji razmak izmedju dvije trudnoce.  :Wink:

----------


## LolaMo

> I 11 mjeseci nije malo, ne daj se zastrasiti. Ima nas ovdje koje smo imali puno manji razmak izmedju dvije trudnoce.


Da li si ti imala prvi porod carski ili vaginalni? Jer to nije isto..
11 mjeseci nakon carskog je malo knap po mom misljenju..

----------


## trampolina

Ja sam imala razmak među porodima (CR) 19 mjeseci, ali me nitko nije pitao u kojem je mjesecu bio prvi porod. Teoretski je moglo proći i 10 mjeseci od njega. Pokušavali su vaginalno (pred kraj i uz drip) ali je opet završilo kao i prvi put.

----------


## Anemona

Mislim da je teško reči sad. Pred kraj trudnoće dr. će vidjeti stanje reza, položaj i veličinu bebe i odlučiti. Šanse imaš i za jedno i za drugo.

----------


## trampolina

Što se tiče stanja reza, meni su dva ginekologa rekla da se to baš ni ne može vidjeti pred kraj. Ima li tko drugačije informacije iz prve ruke?

----------


## ninočka189

> Ja bi uvijek izabrala carski, u tvom slucaju svakako. Ali, na tebi ce vjerojatno biti odluka, pa procijeni. Lijecnici na SD uglavnom postuju izbor rodilje, naravno u granicama razuma.


Slažem se s tobom, i ja bih radije na carski jer mislim da je manji rizik za dijete i mene. Zato sam i pokrenula tu temu jer mi nije poznat nitko tko je u situaciji kao ja pa me zanimaju tuđa iskustva a i neznam koje su prakse doktora. Prvo sam rodila na SD pa ću vjerovatno i drugo.

----------


## martinaP

Mislim da u takvom slučaju kao tvoj, ako ti izaziš želju za CR-om, neće ti raditi probleme. A inače - nema pravila. Ovisi o položaju bebe, veličini bebe, stanju reza, o doktoru koji procjenjuje (znaš kako se kaže: 2 doktora - 3 mišljenja  :Grin: ).

----------


## sillyme

> Slažem se s tobom, i ja bih radije na carski jer mislim da je manji rizik za dijete i mene. Zato sam i pokrenula tu temu jer mi nije poznat nitko tko je u situaciji kao ja pa me zanimaju tuđa iskustva a i neznam koje su prakse doktora. Prvo sam rodila na SD pa ću vjerovatno i drugo.


U Vinogradskoj je pred tri godine bilo pravilo da ako je razmak izmedju dva poroda manji od dvije godine, a prvi je bio cr da se na drugi automatski ide na cr.

----------


## leonisa

kao sto ti je beti rekla, razlog za prvi carski bila je beba, a ne ti.

prvo sam rodila na carski, za drugo su mi rekli da je indikacija za ponovljeni razlog carskog i "vrsta" carskog.
znaci da li je samo obavljen carski ili je on bio kompliciran, sto obicno pise u otpusnom pismu. ako samo pise da je ucinjen CR onda je on bio "obican".
to su stvari na koje su kod mene obratili pozornost. ne sam sav. isto tako su za sam sav rekli da ne mogu unaprijed znati kako ce se ponasati i da ce se to vidjeti u hodu, da je svaki sav drugaciji kao sto je svaka zena drugacija, kao i vremenski period izmedju 2 trudnoce koji je individualan.
no ja sam zeljela vbac ako je on moguc tako da smo isli u tom smijeru. iako mi je dr. rekao, da imam cetrdeset i pet i da mi je ovo cetvrto dijete i da sam sigugrna da ne zelim imati vise djece da bi bez razmisljanja napravio CR, no ovako bi radje probao da se izbjegne.

no vjerujem da ako ti zelis carski da ce te poslusati, no prije toga se dobro dobro informiraj  :Smile: 
sretno  :Smile: 
drugo sam rodila vaginalno, prirodno, bez ikakve intervencije i zahvata. osjecaj neopisiv.

----------


## leonisa

> Što se tiče stanja reza, meni su dva ginekologa rekla da se to baš ni ne može vidjeti pred kraj. Ima li tko drugačije informacije iz prve ruke?


meni su isto rekli, da pustim sav na miru (svako malo sam pitala kakav je) jer se i onako on "procjenjuje" na samom kraju.

----------


## nela30

> U Vinogradskoj je pred tri godine bilo pravilo da ako je razmak izmedju dva poroda manji od dvije godine, a prvi je bio cr da se na drugi automatski ide na cr.


i sad je to pravilo 
nakon prvog carskog reza zbog zadaka čekala sam vaginalni porod na patologiji trudnoće. jednom su me inducirali, ništa se nije događalo pa sam opet završila na carskom. i dobro da jesam jer je voda već bila mekonijska

----------


## Val

Prvi porod je bio CR (blizanci). Druga trudnoća nakon deset mjeseci. Dr. Matijević (Sv.Duh) je rekao da ćemo pred kraj vidjeti
kakav porod mi slijedi. Inače, zagovarao je vaginalno. No, rez se stanjio i on je zahtjevao CR.
Njegov kolega se nije baš slagao pa sam skoro rodila prirodno. Ovaj zadnji je bio prilično bezobrazan, možda je i imao pravo, ali pamtim samo bezobrazluk
pa se priklanjam Matijeviću.

----------


## trampolina

Iz svega ovog vidim da je praksa različita od rodilišta do rodilišta, ali rijetko pitaju rodilju za mišljenje  :Unsure:

----------


## luce2006

> Da li si ti imala prvi porod carski ili vaginalni? Jer to nije isto..
> 11 mjeseci nakon carskog je malo knap po mom misljenju..


Prvi porod je bio carski, bas radi polozaja bebe na zadak. 
Zatrudnila sam 3 mj. nakon prvog carskog, nije bilo nikakvih problema iako je trudnoca proglasena rizicnom. Pratila se debljina sava, i to pred kraj trudnoce jer su mi rekli na vise strana da se na pocetku trudnoce gleda samo stanje sava, a kako trudnoca odmice, onda se mjeri debljina sava (oziljka).

Drugi porod je pokusan VBAC (nitko me nije nista pitao), s gelom, bez dripa, ali nije uspjelo pa je napravljen i drugi carski.

Treci carski zbog prethodna dva.

Ninočka, zelim puno srece i porod kakav odlucis da zelis imati!

----------


## jelena.O

> U Vinogradskoj je pred tri godine bilo pravilo da ako je razmak izmedju dva poroda manji od dvije godine, a prvi je bio cr da se na drugi automatski ide na cr.


i na Svetom Duhu isto

----------


## Deaedi

> Slažem se s tobom, i ja bih radije na carski jer mislim da je manji rizik za dijete i mene. Zato sam i pokrenula tu temu jer mi nije poznat nitko tko je u situaciji kao ja pa me zanimaju tuđa iskustva a i neznam koje su prakse doktora. Prvo sam rodila na SD pa ću vjerovatno i drugo.


Vjerujem da ukoliko jasno kažeš da želiš na CR, a slučajno naiđeš na doktora koji će forsirati vaginalno, jednostavno zatražiš da se na pismeno očituju sa garancijom da neće biti komplikacija. To naravno nije moguće, pa ne vjerujem da će forsirati.

----------


## Deaedi

I savjetujem ti da probaš dogovoriti termin za CR "na hladno", dakle prije nego počnu trudovi, jer se može desiti da dođeš u ruke nekom nadobudnom doktoru koji će možda pokušati VBAC.

----------


## ninočka189

Cure hvala na savjetima i dobrim željama!

----------


## ninočka189

> Prvi porod je bio carski, bas radi polozaja bebe na zadak. 
> Zatrudnila sam 3 mj. nakon prvog carskog, nije bilo nikakvih problema iako je trudnoca proglasena rizicnom. Pratila se debljina sava, i to pred kraj trudnoce jer su mi rekli na vise strana da se na pocetku trudnoce gleda samo stanje sava, a kako trudnoca odmice, onda se mjeri debljina sava (oziljka).
> 
> Drugi porod je pokusan VBAC (nitko me nije nista pitao), s gelom, bez dripa, ali nije uspjelo pa je napravljen i drugi carski.
> 
> Treci carski zbog prethodna dva.
> 
> Ninočka, zelim puno srece i porod kakav odlucis da zelis imati!


Nemogu vjerovati da su pokušali prirodno, usprkos činjenici da si zatrudnila 3 mjeseca nakon prvog carskog. Možeš li mi molim te reći u kojoj bolnici.

----------


## BettyBlue50

pozdrav svima ja sam ovdje nova i uopce jos ne znam tocno upravljati ovim forumom.Ali cesto se pitam ovo isto pitanje.Rodila sam na carski prije 2,5 godine.Necu ni pricati o bolovima odma nakon poroda samo bih spomenula da me rez boli i dan danas.Ne toliko da ne mogu izdrzati ali osjetim i utrnuto mi je oko njega,.Uzas.Pitala sam lijecnika da li je to normalno;rekao je da nije ali se moze desiti.Sada me jako zanima kako bi se osjecala kada bih ponovno zatrudnjela i kada bi se to sve pocelo rastezati??Vjerovatno bi boljelo.Da li ima netko sa ovakvim iskustvom.A koliko znam sto se tice pitanja gore,ne mora se ici ponovno na carski ako je sve sa trudnocom u redu.Lijepi pozdrav

----------


## Boxica

> Nemogu vjerovati da su pokušali prirodno, usprkos činjenici da si zatrudnila 3 mjeseca nakon prvog carskog. Možeš li mi molim te reći u kojoj bolnici.


ovo se i meni desilo...
ostala sam trudna 4 mj nakon CR (druga i treća trudnoća), od početka se pričalo o CR i kad sam došla u bolnicu 35+3 jer mi je puknuo vodenjak krenuli su sa VBAC!!!  :Shock:   :Shock: 
i naravno desilo se najgore moguće jer sam počela pucati po starom šavu, uslijedio je hitan CR gdje sam izgubila i poprilično krvi (došla sam sebi tek nakon transfuzije)
radi se o Petrovoj bolnici

trudnoću sam vodila privatno kod dr. Đelmiša i Ivaniševićke koji su kao što sam gore napisala od početka pričali o CR da bi u bolnici ti isti doktori promjenili priču!  :Shock: 
Zlopaša se zgrozio na sve to i najvjerojatnije me spasio jer mi je šibnuo drugu dozu epiduralne na 9 cm otvorenosti (pa nisam mogla tiskati kada je trebalo - tako sam samo počela pucati po šavu, a nije prasnuo odjednom po cijeloj dužini)
po CTG-u se vidjelo da nešto ne štima, a i mene je počelo opako boljeti pa je bio hitan CR (koji je na kraju opet napravila Ivaniševička jer je bila dežurna)

zaboravila sam napomenuti da je drugi porod dovršen CR zbog stanja beba

----------


## jelena.O

inače ja sam drugo isto htjela na carski, razlika točno 4.5 godine, ali su oni ipak pokušali Vbac s dripom, u zadnji čas dobila tlak i završila na hitnom carskom, treći je po defoltu bil carski ( nakon novih 4.5godine)

----------


## LolaMo

Joj Boxica bas me sad zbediralo ovo kaj si napisala  :Sad: ..jer su njih dvoje i moji doktori

----------


## Boxica

> Joj Boxica bas me sad zbediralo ovo kaj si napisala ..jer su njih dvoje i moji doktori


neznam što da ti kažem...
Ivaniševićka je super prema baš svojim pacijenticama...
ali ja sam službeno bila pacijentica dr. Đelmiša zbog trombofilije, a Ivaniševićka mi je samo radila UZV-e...
privatno je bila super, u bolnici se prema meni odnosila kao prema smeću, čak mi je rekla da izmišljam trudove (jer sam joj zauzimala krevet na odjelu dok sam primala tokolizu od 26-31 tt)  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ninočka189

> pozdrav svima ja sam ovdje nova i uopce jos ne znam tocno upravljati ovim forumom.Ali cesto se pitam ovo isto pitanje.Rodila sam na carski prije 2,5 godine.Necu ni pricati o bolovima odma nakon poroda samo bih spomenula da me rez boli i dan danas.Ne toliko da ne mogu izdrzati ali osjetim i utrnuto mi je oko njega,.Uzas.Pitala sam lijecnika da li je to normalno;rekao je da nije ali se moze desiti.Sada me jako zanima kako bi se osjecala kada bih ponovno zatrudnjela i kada bi se to sve pocelo rastezati??Vjerovatno bi boljelo.Da li ima netko sa ovakvim iskustvom.A koliko znam sto se tice pitanja gore,ne mora se ici ponovno na carski ako je sve sa trudnocom u redu.Lijepi pozdrav


Vidiš, mene rez apsolutno ništa i nikada nije bolio. Ništa nije utrnulo, normalno sve osjetim. Znam da neke žene osjete bol i na promjenu vremena. Ja ne. Ali znam jednu djevojku koja je ostala trudna 8 mjeseci nakon prvog carskog i  čula sam da ju jako boli u području reza. I ona nezna dali će morati na carski ili ne.

----------


## leonisa

mene je cijelu trudnocu rez uzasno bolio. rekli su mi da je to normalno i da do boli dolazi zbog toga jer je to neelasticni dio maternice koji se ne moze tako fino rastegnuti kao ostatak maternice.
bolovi su bili probadajuci, ko da mi netko zabija igle.
prije trudnoce bolio me kod svake promjene vremena.
sav je tvrd, utrnjen.
i tako je bilo 6 godina.
sada, nakon drugog poroda, konacno ko da ga nema. prezivjela sam sve ove lude promjene vremena bez da sam ga i osjetila.

----------


## ninočka189

Čim je prošlo 24 h nakon carkog ja sam molila sestru da me vodi što više tako da hodanjem  nekako olakšam zarastanje i prokrvljenost. Odmah mi je i sljedeći dan proradila probava. Nakon 6 tjedana sam obavila ginekološki pregled gdje  mi je ginekologica rekla da se duž reza vide neke kvržice. Čitala sam da se vježbanjem može popraviti stanje reza pa sam 3 mjeseca nakon carskog se upisala u jedan fitness centar i krenula na zumbu. Dobro mi je došlo malo zbog razonode, povratka kilaže na normalno stanje ali i zbog reza jer sam ponovno otišla 6 mjeseci na pregled i doktorica mi je rekla da je rez savršen i nema nikakvih kvržica. Ali ništa me nije nikada boljelo.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam isto ko ti, odmah ustala, nakon 48h nosila svoje stvari u sobu, setala se po bolnici, na kontroli je sav bio odlican. tako da, to je do osobe. neke ljude oziljci bole i reagiraju na promjenu vremena, neke ne.
ima ljudi koji slome ruku i znaju kad ce kisa, a neki ko da nisu nikad lomili nista. mislim da to nema veze s "vjezbom" i savom.

----------


## Smokvica.

Mene su u Zadru 3ipo godine posli prvog carskog pustili  bez gela i dripa fala bogu, i sve bi bilo savrseno da mi nakraju  nisu pokvarili vbac sa nalijeganjem na trbuh i epiziotomijom. Bez upozorenja, pitanja, samo mi je zabila lakat pod rebra i rekla da ne urlam jer trosim energiju bezveze...ovim sam ti samo htjela rec da budes spremna na sve i jos najbolje da bude neko s tobom ko ce se izborit za tvoje zelje ako ti ne budes mogla doc do rijeci. Ustvari, Zelim ti sretnu trudnocu do kraja i jos sretniji carski!  .. meni se isto cini da je prerano, i ja bi naginjava carskom a ne vbacu. E da, i sto se debljine reza tice, dr u Zd mi je rekla da se u praksi  to pregledavanje pokazalo ful nepouzdano i da se oni ne oslanjaju puno na taj pregled sava uzv-om.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zanimljivo je čitati ovaj topic jer dočara ono što se dešava u našim bolnicama, a to je da se prakse toliko razlikuju od mjesta do mjesta da se žena mora pitati koja je od svih tih praksi zapravo najbolja praksa, koja je dokazana a ne kulturološki uvjetovana ili rezultat "uvijek tako radimo i radit ćemo i dalje".

"Idealan" minimalan razmak između carskog reza i nove trudnoće se kreće između 18 i 24 mjeseci, ovisno od istraživanja do istraživanja i kako su postavili kriterije.  Ukoliko je taj vremenski razmak kraći, to je pokazalo povećanje rizika rupture maternice (ali kao što je Boxica gore napisala u svom iskustvu, ruptura je u ogromnoj većini slučajeva nepotpuna odnosno nije kao kad pukne balon nego kao da puca šav, malo pomalo, i kompletne rupture po cijelom šavu su vrlo rijetke).  Tu razliku točnu mogu naći ako nekog zanima.

No, *relativan rizik* (dakle postotak rizika općenito) *je i dalje vrlo malen*.  Svaki carski rez je rizičan, i rizik se povećava sa brojem carskih rezova (dakle prvi nosi najmanje rizika, drugi više, treći još više itd).  Treba staviti relativan rizik ponovnog CR-a i VBAC-a na papir i procijeniti.  U tu procjenu treba uzet u obzir činjenicu da majka možda želi više djece (dakle, postoji mogućnost trećeg, četvrtog... poroda), majčinu dob, ginekološku povijest (za neke žene dodante ožiljke na maternicu nose određene probleme), i osobne želje.

Uglavnom, relativan rizik VBAC-a u slučaju poput ovog zbog kojeg je otvoren ovaj topic je uvijek niži od rizika ponovnog CR-a (koliko god maleni relativni rizici i jednog i drugog jesu) i na majku jest da odluči što je najbolje za nju i njeno dijete.  No ja bi svakako preporučila da se dobro sagledavaju obije strane priče, sa uspoređenim realnim rizicima a ne samo percepiranim rizicima, prije nego se donese odluka.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Naravno, ali treba vidjeti također da li netko skloniji prihvatiti rizik od rupture maternice ili puknuća prethodnog šava kod VBAC-a  ili npr. rizik od opstipacije nakog carskog.

----------


## mikka

pa nije valjda samo opstipacija rizik od carskog, ja sam citala o puno vecim rizicima

----------


## Deaedi

> pa nije valjda samo opstipacija rizik od carskog, ja sam citala o puno vecim rizicima



Naravno da nije samo to rizik, kao što ni ruptura maternice nije jedini rizik kod VBAC-a. Svatko mora sam za sebe procijeniti koji rizik je spreman snositi.

----------


## mikka

ma znam, ali kad ovako napises, za neupucene.. birati izmedu opasne rupture ili benigne opstipacije. zna se sta ce svi izabrati, pa i ja  :Grin: 

za vbac je najpovoljnije da se porod odvija svojim tokom, bez ikakvih intervencija, nadam se da je to moguce ostvariti u nekom rodilistu

----------


## Deaedi

> ma znam, ali kad ovako napises, za neupucene.. birati izmedu opasne rupture ili benigne opstipacije. zna se sta ce svi izabrati, pa i ja 
> 
> za vbac je najpovoljnije da se porod odvija svojim tokom, bez ikakvih intervencija, nadam se da je to moguce ostvariti u nekom rodilistu


Onaj ko odabere VBAC treba biti itekako upućen, a ako se informira iz moje jedne rečenice, onda je bolje da se direktno legne na stol i preda u ruke doktorima.

----------


## BettyBlue50

Znaci 6 gotina je proslo izmedju dva poroda i da li je i drugi bio carski?? Boim se ako idu po prvom rezu ponovo da ce biti jos gore.

----------


## BettyBlue50

Ja sam bas na carski isla puna hrabrosti i sretna sto nije prirodni,ali eto valda nisam imala srece.Imam cak i kvrzicu iznat vanjskog sava koja povremeno natekne i bas boli,posebno kad se puno krecem.Kirurg je rekao da je to konac koji je trebao nestati ali nije.Mogu vaditi ako smeta.Sjecam se da sam  tri mjeseca poslije poroda jedva presla 1 kilometar lagane setnjice i da sam se pitala da li cu uspjeti vratiti se kuci.

----------


## mikka

treba biti upucen i ako ide na cr, nije ni to za zanemariti. a doktori su sturi na (relevantnim) informacijama. mislim da je danci ziva enciklopedija za vbac  :Smile:

----------


## ninočka189

Cure moje uz sve što ste napisale dolazim do zaključka da će prije probati prirodan porod nego carski, bez obzira na sve. A ja bih nekako radije na carski jer me malo strah prirodnog poroda (zbog prijašnjeg carskog a ne zbog boli).

----------


## marta

Nemoj odbaciti niti jednu opciju. Pripremi se na obje i izvuci najbolje iz toga.

----------


## Deaedi

> Cure moje uz sve što ste napisale dolazim do zaključka da će prije probati prirodan porod nego carski, bez obzira na sve. A ja bih nekako radije na carski jer me malo strah prirodnog poroda (zbog prijašnjeg carskog a ne zbog boli).


Ali onda jasno reci da ne zelis VBAC.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Znaci 6 gotina je proslo izmedju dva poroda i da li je i drugi bio carski?? Boim se ako idu po prvom rezu ponovo da ce biti jos gore.


Ne ide se po istom rezu.  Možda na koži se ulazi po istom ali se unutra ne ulazi po istom, dakle žena ima dva (ili tri ili...) reza unutra ovisno o broju CR-a naravno.

Ima jedna fantastična knjiga u Rodinoj biblioteci, Birthing normally after a caesarean or two, puna je korisnih studija i usporedbi, ja ju isto imam ali sam ju nekom posudila (khm ako ovo čita ta jedna osoba ima sve moje knjige o VBAC-u  :Wink: ) pa mi je teško citirati studije bez nje.

Ninočka, ja bi ti savjetovala da nađeš doulu, da porazgovarate o strahovima, mogućnostima, i onda da doneseš svoju odluku i budeš sigurna u nju.  Ako ta odluka bude VBAC moći će ti doula pomoći u rodilištu i biti sa tobom na porodu (nažalost, kod nas to nije moguće na CR  :Sad: )

----------


## ninočka189

Vidjeti ću što će mi ginekologica reći na sljedećem pregledu. Još nisam otvoreno s njom o tome razgovarala.

----------


## Lili75

ja bih isto inzistirala na carskom.

----------


## ninočka189

Neznam koliko se poštuju nečije želje i dali će se uopće pitati mene za mišljenje i što bi ja htjela. Mislim to najviše ovisi o doktoru i njegovim prijašnjim iskustvima. Ali hvala vam na informacijama.  Definitivno znam puno više nego što sam znala prije otvaranja ove teme.

----------


## boškarin

Prvo -carski,radi mog stanja, hitan,a drugo, ne. Osjećaj? Za razliku od prvog,odličan!Nije me ništa boljelo(nepodnošljivo) odmah bila spremna za đir,a moram i priznati da mi je za prvo trebalo vremena(možda čak i previše)da se povežem s bebom, a drugi put, ne, to je bila odmah moja beba i bila sam spremna odmah skočiti nekom za vrat ako mi se učini sumnjiv(karikiram malo)

----------


## luce2006

Evo, bas to sto pise Boškarin. Zavidim svim zenama sto su rodile prirodnim putem bas radi tog osjecaja. Ovako dodjes na carski s trbuhom i probudis se bez trbuha, u groznim bolovima, sa 'nepoznatim' smotuljkom kraj sebe. I ja malo karikiram.  :Wink:

----------


## rehab

> Cure moje uz sve što ste napisale dolazim do zaključka da će prije probati prirodan porod nego carski, bez obzira na sve. A ja bih nekako radije na carski jer me malo strah prirodnog poroda (zbog prijašnjeg carskog a ne zbog boli).


Moj ti je savjet da vrlo jasno i konkretno razgovaraš sa svojim liječnicima kako planiraju voditi porod. Ja sam svojoj liječnici naglašavala da želim VBAC bez ikakvih intervencija (još me je nekoliko liječnika podržalo u tome, i naglasili su mi da tijeom VBAC-a ne smije biti nikakvih intervencija jer nikakva dodatna sila ne smije ići na rez, samo apsolutno prirodan porod dolazi u obzir). Ona je cijelo vrijeme uz smiješak potvrdno klimala glavom, da bi mi na porodu prokinula vodenjak bez da me išta pitala, i kasnije me htjela staviti na drip, ali nisam se dala. Jedva sam dočekala drugu smjenu, liječnik je bio šokiran tim postupcima. Žao mi je zato što sam njoj ovlaš spominjala kakav porod želim, zato što nisam sjela s njom i jasno porazgovarala o onome što ja očekujem, a što ona misli o tome. Opet ponavljam, ako želiš VBAC porod MORA ići svojim prirodnim tijekom. Ako tvoji liječnici nisu spremni za to, radije opet idi na carski.

----------


## Deaedi

> Evo, bas to sto pise Boškarin. Zavidim svim zenama sto su rodile prirodnim putem bas radi tog osjecaja. Ovako dodjes na carski s trbuhom i probudis se bez trbuha, u groznim bolovima, sa 'nepoznatim' smotuljkom kraj sebe. I ja malo karikiram.


Puno karikiras, čak bi rekla da pišeš uvredljive stvari. Imala sam 2 carska: ne budiš se (osim u slučaju hitnog CR, u općoj anesteziji, a takvih je jako malo i obično su posljedica forsiranja vaginalnog poroda), nego se obično dobije spinalna, pa si svjesna cijelo vrijeme i bebu odmah dobiješ, čim je izvade; nikakvih groznih bolova nije bilo, dobije se anestetik; trbuh nažalost se ne povuče odmah, nego mom slučaju tek za 2,3 dana.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne ide se po istom rezu. Možda na koži se ulazi po istom ali se unutra ne ulazi po istom, dakle žena ima dva (ili tri ili...) reza unutra ovisno o broju CR-a naravno.
> 
> Ima jedna fantastična knjiga u Rodinoj biblioteci, Birthing normally after a caesarean or two, puna je korisnih studija i usporedbi, ja ju isto imam ali sam ju nekom posudila (khm ako ovo čita ta jedna osoba ima sve moje knjige o VBAC-u ) pa mi je teško citirati studije bez nje.
> 
> Ninočka, ja bi ti savjetovala da nađeš doulu, da porazgovarate o strahovima, mogućnostima, i onda da doneseš svoju odluku i budeš sigurna u nju. Ako ta odluka bude VBAC moći će ti doula pomoći u rodilištu i biti sa tobom na porodu (nažalost, kod nas to nije moguće na CR )


Vanjski rez je skoro uvijek na istom mjestu, za unutarnje nisam sigurna, a ne želim kao ti pisati u što nisam sigurna pa staviti _"možda". 

_Ukoliko se radi hitan carski, koji je najčešće posljedica forsiranja vaginalnog poroda, onda rez može biti čak i okomit, ako je život mame i bebe ugrožen.

Ninočka, ja ti nikako ne bi savjetovala da pitaš doulu, nego da pitaš isključivo iskusnog liječnika - ginekologa, porodničara. Naime, ti razmatraš 2 opcije, VBAC ili CR, te te treba savjetovati osoba koja ima i teoretsko i praktično iskustvo sa oba načina poroda, i to u većem broju slučajeva. Doula, posebno one koje se mogu naći kod nas, sigurno o CR znaju samo ono što su pročitale (i to rijetko u stručnoj literaturi, što je i razumljivo, jer nisu medicinske struke pa je i ne mogu razumijeti, vjerojatnije su se o CR educirale iz laicima primjerenijih tekstova, i to pisanim od strane pobornika VBAC, uglavnom sa interneta ili ovakvog tipa laganog štiva koje navodi Danci), iskustva u tijeku i načinu izvođenja CR također nemaju. Osoba koja tebi treba je onaj koji ima iskustva sa VBAC-om i sa CR i koja će to tebi i napraviti, odnosno pratiti tijek poroda u slučaju VBAC-a.

Dalje, iskusan liječnik ima iskustvo sa porodima, te sa CR i VBAC-om koje se broji u stotinama, a neki i u tisućama. Doula, (opet, ona koju možeš naći kod nas) možda ima iskustvo u nekoliko poroda.

----------


## Deaedi

> Neznam koliko se poštuju nečije želje i dali će se uopće pitati mene za mišljenje i što bi ja htjela. Mislim to najviše ovisi o doktoru i njegovim prijašnjim iskustvima. Ali hvala vam na informacijama. Definitivno znam puno više nego što sam znala prije otvaranja ove teme.


Nemoj čekati da te pitaju za mišljenje, nego odmah pokreni tu temu. negdje nakon 32tj, reci da želiš razgovarati oko načina poroda, i pitaj doktora kada može izdvojiti malo vremena za razgovor. Prilagodi se doktoru/doktorici, ako mu to kažeš npr. na kraju pregleda, dok u čekaonici čeka još 20 trudnica ili mora juriti na odjel, sigurno nećete imati kvalitetno vrijeme za razgovor. Zamoli za termin razgovora, jasno, odlučno i elokventno.

----------


## luce2006

> Puno karikiras, čak bi rekla da pišeš uvredljive stvari. Imala sam 2 carska: ne budiš se (osim u slučaju hitnog CR, u općoj anesteziji, a takvih je jako malo i obično su posljedica forsiranja vaginalnog poroda), nego se obično dobije spinalna, pa si svjesna cijelo vrijeme i bebu odmah dobiješ, čim je izvade; nikakvih groznih bolova nije bilo, dobije se anestetik; trbuh nažalost se ne povuče odmah, nego mom slučaju tek za 2,3 dana.


Prihvacam da je moja greska sto nisam naglasila da tako izgleda carski u opcoj anesteziji. Imala sam 3 takva, tako da znam o cemu pricam i ne vidim sto je tu uvredljivo nego govorim o vlastitom (istinitom) iskustvu. 
Tko voli spinalnu, nek izvoli, moze je se dobit i mene su svaki put pitali, ali sama sam odbila...to je vec druga tema.

Za trbuh isto ne vidim sto je uvredljivo. Znas kako izgleda trbuh trudnice u 9.mj. trudnoce i trbuh nakon poroda.  :Wink:

----------


## luce2006

Ode mi mogucnost editiranja...ovo je jako bitno i pokretacici topica zelim poruciti da poslusa savjet i da niposto ne ceka zadnji cas, obicno u radjaoni...




> Nemoj čekati da te pitaju za mišljenje, nego odmah pokreni tu temu. negdje nakon 32tj, reci da želiš razgovarati oko načina poroda, i pitaj doktora kada može izdvojiti malo vremena za razgovor. Prilagodi se doktoru/doktorici, ako mu to kažeš npr. na kraju pregleda, dok u čekaonici čeka još 20 trudnica ili mora juriti na odjel, sigurno nećete imati kvalitetno vrijeme za razgovor. Zamoli za termin razgovora, jasno, odlučno i elokventno.

----------


## trampolina

Luce i Deaedi, ja sam eto imala iskustva s obje anestezije, prva dva poroda pod općom, treći spinalna.
Iz mog kuta gledanja u pravu ste obje - daleko sam više bila povezana s bebom treći put nego prva dva, a da ne kažem koliko mi je brži oporavak bio. Nakon 10 dana sam vozila i dizala se normalno bez kakvih bolova, za razliku od prvog puta kad sam bila nesposobna bar mjesec i po.

Nije svejedno dakle ni kakva je anestezija a ni kakav je carski - elektivni ili hitni (nakon 2x dsati trudova), a i to sve skupa ovisi od žene do žene.
Moje mišljenje je svakako probati VBAC, ali ako ne ide ne čekati predugo do CR. U St rodilištu je praksa (kako sam shvatila) na potpuno zreli nalaz čekati dva-tri sata pa tek onda napraviti CR.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Vanjski rez je skoro uvijek na istom mjestu, za unutarnje nisam sigurna, a ne želim kao ti pisati u što nisam sigurna pa staviti _"možda". 
> 
> _Ukoliko se radi hitan carski, koji je najčešće posljedica forsiranja vaginalnog poroda, onda rez može biti čak i okomit, ako je život mame i bebe ugrožen.


Daedi, pa daj ne budi smiješna, svi znamo da si ti 100% za CR i to je OK nitko ti to ne osporava, ali molim te daj prostora ljudima da donesu vlastite odluke.

Isto tako, ako si skužila, ja sam vrlo iskrena kad pišem i potkrijepljujem ono što kažem dokazima, linkovima, podacima.  Ja ne mogu napisati da će se na svaki CR ulaziti na isti vanjski rez jer možda će postojati trenutak, slučaj gdje se ne ide.  Unutra se uglavnom ne reže na isto mjesto, ali to ne znači da neće se nekom zalomiti da iz nekog razloga se mora.

Hitan carski nije najčešće posljedica forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, može biti posljedica prevelik broja intervencija, problema kod djeteta itd.  Nemoj molim te žene strašiti nepotrebno.

Sugerirala sam doulu jer smatram da ako žena želi VBAC da može doulu imat uz sebe na porodu, da skupa razgovaraju o strahovima, mogućnostima, u koje rodilište može/želi roditi itd; liječnik/ca kod koje prati trudnoću ionako njoj neće biti na porodu pa dogovor kako će stvari ići na porodu sa tom osobom baš ne znači puno.  Savjet se može pitati, naravno, uvijek, ali ta osoba ne bude na porodu pa nema nekog naročitog utjecaja na to kako će stvari u rodilištu ići.

----------


## leonisa

> Puno karikiras, čak bi rekla da pišeš uvredljive stvari. Imala sam 2 carska: ne budiš se (osim u slučaju hitnog CR, u općoj anesteziji, a takvih je jako malo i obično su posljedica forsiranja vaginalnog poroda), nego se obično dobije spinalna, pa si svjesna cijelo vrijeme i bebu odmah dobiješ, čim je izvade; nikakvih groznih bolova nije bilo, dobije se anestetik; trbuh nažalost se ne povuče odmah, nego mom slučaju tek za 2,3 dana.


pa ne karikira previse.
lezala sam i prvi put na patologiji, jedina sam bila sa spinalnom, a bogme sam i u ovoj odlezala jednu noc i cure su se pripremale za opcu- znaci unaprjed dogovoren carski. takodjer oko sebe (van ovog foruma) znam povelik broj cura koje su rodile carskim i velika vecina ih je rodila pod opcom, njihov izbor, ne kao posljedica forsiranog vaginalnog.

ono o cemu pise luce je meni bio glavni razlog zasto sam zelila VBAC. znam, sebican razlog, al je.
bebu ne dobijes odmah. pa niti na sv.duhu.
znam jer sam rodila 1h prije zakazanog carskog i molila da li ima sanse da imam skin to skin u sali. rekli su mi da nema. kad sam pitala kada cu dobiti bebu, rekli su mi da u pravilu dobijem kad me se smjesti ako je sve ok i ako je sve ok s bebom i ako ima mjesta i stotinu "administrativnih" razloga. kad zakljucila da cu je dobiti odmah, rekli su mi klimanjem glavom da ne. kad sam pitala moze li beba imati skin to skin sa ocem, rekli su mi ne. tako da bas i ne karikira.

koliko sam carki boli je toliko individualna stvar kao i bol prilikom poroda i ne treba generalizirati niti svoje iskustvo nametati kao notornu cinjenicu i univerzalnu istinu. bas kao i "povlacenje" trbuha.

ninocka, ja sam prolazila slicno sto i ti, mozes procitati pricu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73259-k...sebe-hepistori ako zelis. prica je duga i zivotopisna  :Grin:  al opisuje sve moje strahove i nedoumice. kao i pripreme za CR sutra ujutro i sam porod koji ga je preduhitrio.

i jos jedna stvar, ooooogromna je razlika rodila carki ili prirodno, osim sto sam kod prvog carskog imala rez prakticki na hladno (ok, otisao mi je sluzni cep, kontrakcije sam imala cijelu cuvanu trudnocu), s navrsenih 39tt po zm (nisu me slusali kad sam rekla da je trudnoca mladja) i beba je bila procjenjena 37-38tt, ogromna je razlika u samoj bebi kad se rodi na sam termin, u potpunosti zrelo i spremno, razlika kada bebi diras glavicu dok izlazi kroz pododjajni kanal, kad ti slijece na trbuh i imas ju u narucju onako smezuranu 2h, kada nakon 5min sisa i kada ju dobis po prvi put da ju dotaknes nakon 8h, na pravi podoj nakon vise od 24, kada nije s tobom, kada se mucite s dojenjem i ono profunkcionira nakon 100 muka kada dodjete doma nakon 7 dana ili kada nakon 8h sto je rodjena starije dijete mladje drzi u narucju, kada nakon 3h od poroda se tusiras, kada 8h nakon poroda tvoju mladje dijete starije drzi u narucju, kada si nakon 48h u svom krevetu doma, a treci dan si u setnji...
zaista je razlika ogromna, pa kad zanemaris dobrobit djeteta, i uzmes sta sve dobijes prirodnim porodom (prirodnim, bez intervencija), definitivno vise pluseva ima od carskog.

imas jos dosta do poroda. citaj, educiraj se, razgovaraj.
pripremi se na oba ishoda. valjda si generacija "nista nas ne smije iznenaditi"  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

proslo mi vrijeme za edit pa cu tu dopisati:

razgovaraj s doktorima i vidi ima li sance za prirodnim porodom. ja sam rekla da zelim prirodan, no ako treba ikakva intervencija da bi radje CR. i nije me sram to reci jer intervencije nisam zelila. to nije bilo ono o cemu sam "sanjala" 6 godina, koliko je proslo od prvog poroda.

i edit 


> kad zakljucila da cu je dobiti odmah, rekli su mi klimanjem glavom da ne. kad sam pitala moze li beba imati skin to skin sa ocem, rekli su mi ne. tako da bas i ne karikira.


kad sam pred njima zakljucila...

----------


## leonisa

sori na zbrckanosti. pisala sam u par navrata jedan post... :sramise:

----------


## rehab

> Nije svejedno dakle ni kakva je anestezija a ni kakav je carski - elektivni ili hitni (nakon 2x dsati trudova), a i to sve skupa ovisi od žene do žene.Moje mišljenje je svakako probati VBAC, ali ako ne ide ne čekati predugo do CR. U St rodilištu je praksa (kako sam shvatila) na potpuno zreli nalaz čekati dva-tri sata pa tek onda napraviti CR.


Da, tako mi je rekla ginekologinja iz Splita, da sam u Splitu rađala sigurno me ne bi pustili da toliko dugo rađam i to tako veliku bebu. Žao mi je što je nisam pitala zašto, ako je sve ok. I drago mi je jer sam imala liječnika na porodu koji je bio tako smiren, strpljiv, pustio je da se sve odvija svojim tijekom, objašnjavao mi što se trenutno događa i maksimalno me podržavao u mojim nastojanjima da rodim prirodno. Dakle - ipak se može.

----------


## Deaedi

> zaista je razlika ogromna, pa kad zanemaris dobrobit djeteta, i uzmes sta sve dobijes prirodnim porodom (prirodnim, bez intervencija), definitivno vise pluseva ima od carskog.


Pa vjerujem da ima žena koje mogu zanemariti dobrobit djeteta, meni osobno je to teško za razumijet (čak i žalosno), ali šta je tu je. Onda se trebamo nadati da je tu bar medicinska struka koja će se pobrinuti za dobrobit djeteta.




> Daedi, pa daj ne budi smiješna, svi znamo da si ti 100% za CR i to je OK nitko ti to ne osporava, ali molim te daj prostora ljudima da donesu vlastite odluke.
> 
> Isto tako, ako si skužila, ja sam vrlo iskrena kad pišem i potkrijepljujem ono što kažem dokazima, linkovima, podacima. Ja ne mogu napisati da će se na svaki CR ulaziti na isti vanjski rez jer možda će postojati trenutak, slučaj gdje se ne ide. Unutra se uglavnom ne reže na isto mjesto, ali to ne znači da neće se nekom zalomiti da iz nekog razloga se mora.
> 
> Hitan carski nije najčešće posljedica forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, može biti posljedica prevelik broja intervencija, problema kod djeteta itd. Nemoj molim te žene strašiti nepotrebno.
> 
> Sugerirala sam doulu jer smatram da ako žena želi VBAC da može doulu imat uz sebe na porodu, da skupa razgovaraju o strahovima, mogućnostima, u koje rodilište može/želi roditi itd; liječnik/ca kod koje prati trudnoću ionako njoj neće biti na porodu pa dogovor kako će stvari ići na porodu sa tom osobom baš ne znači puno. Savjet se može pitati, naravno, uvijek, ali ta osoba ne bude na porodu pa nema nekog naročitog utjecaja na to kako će stvari u rodilištu ići.



Nisam 100% za CR, nego za pravo žene na izbor. 

Po meni, povećan broj intervencija je forsiranje vaginalnog poroda. Zahvaljujući bolničkom i redovitom praćenju trudnoće pregledima i UZV-om problemi kod djeteta se uglavnom mogu uočiti na vrijeme, pa se rade planirani CR, a manje hitni.

----------


## trampolina

rehab, mislim da se nismo razumjele, dugo bi rađala u st.
Dva-tri sata od nalaza zrelog *za porod*, iliti čekaju dok se skroz ne otvoriš (ako se otvaraš nekom normalnom brzinom, ja od 22h-08h) pa ti onda šibnu drip ne bi li se beba spustila (meni trudovi od 60 sek. s pauzom 20ak, i tako 4 sata  :Shock:  krasni VBAC)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Zahvaljujući bolničkom i redovitom praćenju trudnoće pregledima i UZV-om  problemi kod djeteta se uglavnom mogu uočiti na vrijeme,


Nažalost, to nije istina.  Neke stvari se vide, ali puno važnih stvari se ne vidi ili se ne mogu dijagnosticirati dok se dijete ne rodi.

Intervencije u porodu su naša svakodnevnica, način na koji se danas u porodničarstvu radi.  Nisu forsiranje ičega, nego nepoštivanje onog najosnovnijeg što treba ženi u porodu.  

Ja sam imala CR, znam kako je to, i znam kako je teško se oporavljati i koje to posljedice ima za ženu, za njenu maternicu i buduće zdravlje, a naravno da ima posljedice za dijete, itekako.  Nadovezala bi se na Leonisu i samo rekla da činjenica da je ona htjela dijete odmah pri porodu nije sebićno niti nevažno, nego osnovno pravo i potreba majke i djeteta koje se ne smije zanemariti neovisno o vrsti poroda.

----------


## leonisa

> Pa vjerujem da ima žena koje mogu zanemariti dobrobit djeteta, meni osobno je to teško za razumijet (čak i žalosno), ali šta je tu je. Onda se trebamo nadati da je tu bar medicinska struka koja će se pobrinuti za dobrobit djeteta.


 :Laughing:  kako ti volis sama sebi uskakati u usta....
pa prirodan porod je za dijete bolji od cr, narocito bez med. indikacija i ako mu zdravlje i zivot nisu ugrozeni. a upravo ti zagovaras da se on stavi po strani, da se zanemari i navijas za carski.
za razliku od tebe, a prosla sam oba, navijam da se ninocka dobro educira, razgovara sa ekipom u bolnici i donese odluku.

ja sam si mogla priustiti taj luksuz "zanemarivanja" jer sam birala prirodan porod. moj odabir je vec izabrao ono sto je za bebu bolje.
meni, osobno, je bilo jako bitno da imamo skin to skin i da od rodjenja budemo nerazdvojne. ne radi mene same i mojih zenskih emocija i suza, vec radi bebe. ono sto je prva prosla nakon carskog po meni je nehumano. i to je bio glavni razlog zasto nisam htjela imati carski. ako je to zalosno, ah sta sad, neka je.

no dobro...

----------


## rehab

> Po meni, povećan broj intervencija je forsiranje vaginalnog poroda.


Apsolutno se slažem, ali uz mali dodatak. Forsiranje vaginalnog poroda uz prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, i sve ostale ljepote koje idu uz to. Da se razumijemo, meni je iskustvo carskog reza bilo neusporedivo ugodnije i manje bolno od prirodnog poroda, i puno sam se brže oporavila od tog reza nego od epiziotomije (koja je u mom slučaju bila nužna, bebetina je bila ooogromna), ali ako razmišljamo o dobrobiti djeteta prirodan porod je br 1. Kad usporedim sve teškoće koje je imalo moje prvo dijete, za razliku od drugog djeteta, sigurna sam da je velikim dijelom tome uzrok bio planirani CR, za razliku od ovog poroda kada se beba rodila kad je bila zrela za to i kad je bilo vrijeme za to.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ako smijem dodat nešto što je vrlo važno

Vaginalni porod nije nužno prirodan porod, postoji velika razlika.  Čak i ako stavimo sve farmaceutske pripravke sa strane, ako rađaš u položaj koji nisi sama odabrala (posebice ako si na stolu za porode bez da ti taj položaj paše i želiš ga), to nije prirodan porod.

----------


## leonisa

ok, ja sam dosla na stol-stolicu na sam izgon, beba se spustila u kanal dok sam hodala, polozaj mi je odgovarao, to bi bio onda prirodan?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

To *ne* govorim da bi umanjila nečiji doživljaj svog poroda, nemojte me krivo shvatiti, to govorim da dajem drugu sliku onih stvari koje možda netko smatra da su bile potrebne jer njeno tijelo nije nešto moglo, što se zapravo često pokaže da nije istina, da je bilo uvjetovano tome da ih je netko sputavao u pronalaženju položaja tijela koje je ženi najviše pasao, da ju je netko požuravao raznim farmakološkim i/ili mehaničkim načinima (guranje dijete van itd).

Ono što sam htjela reči dakle je da riječ "prirodno" se ne može koristiti kao sinonim za vaginalni, ima tu puno inačica.  Ali to nije tema ovog topica pa ću ovdje stati.

----------


## Deaedi

> kako ti volis sama sebi uskakati u usta....
> pa prirodan porod je za dijete bolji od cr, narocito bez med. indikacija i ako mu zdravlje i zivot nisu ugrozeni. a upravo ti zagovaras da se on stavi po strani, da se zanemari i navijas za carski.
> za razliku od tebe, a prosla sam oba, navijam da se ninocka dobro educira, razgovara sa ekipom u bolnici i donese odluku.
> 
> ja sam si mogla priustiti taj luksuz "zanemarivanja" jer sam birala prirodan porod. moj odabir je vec izabrao ono sto je za bebu bolje.
> meni, osobno, je bilo jako bitno da imamo skin to skin i da od rodjenja budemo nerazdvojne. ne radi mene same i mojih zenskih emocija i suza, vec radi bebe. ono sto je prva prosla nakon carskog po meni je nehumano. i to je bio glavni razlog zasto nisam htjela imati carski. ako je to zalosno, ah sta sad, neka je.
> 
> no dobro...


Ne bi se složila. CR je daleko sigurniji za bebu, od npr. VBAC-a ili poroda kod kuće.

----------


## leonisa

ma kako?
ili da ubacim recenicu: molim link :D

zasto petljas sada porod kod kuce u pitanje dobrobiti djeteta: carski ili prirodan porod?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Možda u nekom paralelnom svemiru.  Ali u našem se zna da postoje dugoročne posljedice, da postoji veća šansa da dijete se rodi prerano zbog pogreške liječnika, da se ozljedi kod otvaranje trbuha, da postoji veća šansa da majka neće dojiti, da postoji punon veće šanse za astmu i druge respirativne probleme, da su crijeva djeteta rođenog vaginalno u odnosu na onog rođeno na CR znatno drukčija, da postoji veće šanse za puno stvari o kojima ti odbijaš razmišljati ni spominjati.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Istovremeno sa Leonisom.  Htjela sam dodat da ako je CR nužan i spašava živote onda je to sve prihvatljiv rizik posla; ali ako je zbog zadka, intervencija, drugih razloga onda je neodgovorno to ženi ne objasniti.

----------


## thaia28

> Ne bi se složila. CR je daleko sigurniji za bebu, od npr. VBAC-a ili poroda kod kuće.


X

 meni je osobno horor kada pomislim da bi mi eventualni VBAC dovrsili vakumom ili klijestima. U okolini znam jaako puno djece koja su imala kojekakva laksa i teza ostecenja od toga.
prvi je porod zapoceo vaginalno, dovrsen carskim, i bogu hvala da je tako bilo jer je bebina glavica bila veca od zdjelice. Sada me ceka drugi porod i, ukoliko cu moci, zelim opet carski.

----------


## rehab

> X
> 
>  meni je osobno horor kada pomislim da bi mi eventualni VBAC dovrsili vakumom ili klijestima. U okolini znam jaako puno djece koja su imala kojekakva laksa i teza ostecenja od toga.
> prvi je porod zapoceo vaginalno, dovrsen carskim, i bogu hvala da je tako bilo jer je bebina glavica bila veca od zdjelice. Sada me ceka drugi porod i, ukoliko cu moci, zelim opet carski.


Meni bi bilo zanimljivo vidjeti postotke koliko je tako dovršenih VBAC-a ili neuspjelih VBAC-a bilo praćeno indukcijom, dripom, epiduralnom, itd., a u kojem se postotku radilo o potpuno prirodnim porodima.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da, zanimljiva bi bila studija takva da se radi u Hrvatskoj, u našim uvjetima.

Zna se što treba za uspješan VBAC.  Puno vremena, bez požurivanja, dobra podrška, i nedostatak farmaceutskih pripravaka za ubrzavanje, smirenje, opuštanje itd.  No po ovom što čitam od vas čini mi se da vas nije strah vaginalnog poroda kao takvog nego strah nedostatka kontrole kako će taj porod ići, da li ćete moć nešto odbijati, da li će biti nasilno ili ne.  Po meni je to više strah sustava, načina na koji se stvari "forsiraju".

Ipak kod hladnog CR biraš (barem otprilike) kad i kako će stvari ići; ali pogledajte kako se CR radi, nije baš nježno, istiska se dijete kroz rupu u maternici pritiskom na gornji dio maternice i/ili se koristi vakum na glavi, i pogledajte koliko žena ima komplikacije, gube puno krvi, infecira se rana...

Treba dobro odvagnuti i uzet sve u obzir.

----------


## BettyBlue50

I maternicu kidaju a ne rezu....

----------


## mikka

> Ne bi se složila. CR je daleko sigurniji za bebu, od npr. VBAC-a ili poroda kod kuće.


buhahahaha. iako nije za smijati se. ovo je cista nebuloza.

----------


## vidra

ja sam imala dva zatka, s razlikom od skoro 3 godine, pa su oba bila (i zbog veličine djece) hladan carski.
i ja eto zavidim na tom osjećaju poroda.
kod mene vaginalni nije bio opcija.
pa sam, da bi se barem malo približila željenom, oba puta birala spinalnu.
nisam se morala buditi već sam bila tamo i dočekala ta dva mala guzičara  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> buhahahaha. iako nije za smijati se. ovo je cista nebuloza.



Da, stvarno...pogledaj malo i istraživanja koja govore nešto drugo:

http://www.m.webmd.com/baby/news/201...l-birth?page=3




> The Australian study included 2,345 pregnant women who had one previous delivery by C-section and were considered candidates for VBAC.
> Planned C-section deliveries were scheduled for 1,108 women and VBAC deliveries were planned for the remaining 1,237 women.
> But less than half (43%) of the women who chose to labor ended up having vaginal deliveries. The rest had elective C-sections or had emergency surgical deliveries due to complications.
> *There were two unexplained stillbirths in the planned vaginal delivery group. There were no infant deaths among babies born to women who had scheduled cesarean section.
> 
> 
> 2 Stillbirths in Planned VBAC Group continued...*
> 
> The rate of fetal or infant death or serious health issues prior to hospital discharge was 2.4% in the planned VBAC group, compared to 0.9% in the planned C-section group.
> ...


Isprike radi engleskog teksta i linka, čim uhvatim malo vremena, probati ću prevesti.

Dakle, 2 nezavisne studije, jedna iz Engleske, druga iz Australije govore ipak nešto drugo nego tvoje buhahahaha...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> buhahahaha. iako nije za smijati se. ovo je cista nebuloza.


Meni smeta taj antagonizam majke i djeteta, kao da je jedan protiv drugog ili želje i potrebe jednog važnije od druge osobe u priči.

Kad shvatimo da ono što je dobro za majku je dobro za dijete, i da dijete zaslužuje dobiti mamu koja je u stanju brinuti se za njega (ne da se ne može dići mjesec dana zbog epiziotomije), e onda će stvari krenut na bolje.  Majka i dijete su par, skupa su, skupa dišu skupa rastu, nisu suparnici.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Što je čudno tu Daedi?  Perinatalni mortalitet u HR je 4 promila, u ovoj studiji je perinatalni mortalitet oko 2 promila.  

Da li piše koliko je djece išlo na odjel intenzivne skrbi nakon poroda?  Koliko su dugo bili tamo?  Do kad se broji perinatalni mortalitet, da li su to uključili?  Ako ćeš naći dobru studiju treba naći i procjenu te studije, najprestižnije radi Cochorane Collaboration.

I svaka čast što si barem pronašla studiju da argumentiraš nešto.  Korak po korak.

----------


## ninočka189

S obzirom da neki spominju da carskim nemožeš doživjeti porod u punom smislu, moram napisati svoje osobno iskustvo i mišljenje o tome. Neznam, ja imam jako pozitivno iskustvo sa carskim jer sam dobila spinalnu i čula sam i vidjela sve ali bez ikakvog tiskanja i boli. Prvi plač sam čula, nakon čeka sam se rasplakala i ja (od sreće). Nakon što su moju ljepoticu oprali donjeli su mi ju da ju vidim. Mene su za to vrijeme šivali. Još su mi ju donjeli toga dana na intenzivnu da ju vidim i poljubim. Jedva sam dočekala sljedeći dan da ju dobijem. I definitivno bi radije spinalnu nego uspavljivanje jer ovako sam ipak doživjela porod u nekom smislu.

----------


## ninočka189

Danas sam bila kod ginekologa (preko socijalnog koji mi služi samo za recepte i uputice, a trudnoću mi inaće vodi privatni ginekolog) i pitala sam ga za mišljenje dali ću morati na carski. Kaže on da je 11 mjeseci dovoljno da me probaju vaginalno poroditi, osim jedino ako nebude opet zadak.

----------


## sillyme

> Danas sam bila kod ginekologa (preko socijalnog koji mi služi samo za recepte i uputice, a trudnoću mi inaće vodi privatni ginekolog) i pitala sam ga za mišljenje dali ću morati na carski. Kaže on da je 11 mjeseci dovoljno da me probaju vaginalno poroditi, osim jedino ako nebude opet zadak.


Zavisi od bolnice do bolnice. Nama je u sobi doktorica iz vizite u Vinogradskoj rekla da je pravilo kod njih da ispod 2 godine znaci da se ide na planirani CR, jer je rizik od rupture prevelik. Ili je bar tako bilo pred tri godine. E sad - ako je ona lagala nama onda i ja lazem tebi, a mozda se nesto i promijenilo u medjuvremenu. Tad nam je bilo tako receno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ninočka, ako si u ZG odi potražiti knjigu koju sam gore spomenula, tamo ti ima točno lijepo napisano koji su rizici i jedne i druge strane.  Ima i ove dvije knjige, također u Rodi, koje prezentiraju obije strane priče Obstetric Myths vs. Research Realities te Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth; ona iz gornjeg posta je Birthing Normally After a Caesarean or Two.  Dobar dio svake knjige je online, u prvom naslovu je dio o VBAC više manje sav online.

 Kad pročitaš sakri knjige, ugasi net, i razmisli i odluči što je najbolje za tebe i tvoju obitelj.

----------


## leonisa

> S obzirom da neki spominju da carskim nemožeš doživjeti porod u punom smislu, moram napisati svoje osobno iskustvo i mišljenje o tome. Neznam, ja imam jako pozitivno iskustvo sa carskim jer sam dobila spinalnu i čula sam i vidjela sve ali bez ikakvog tiskanja i boli. Prvi plač sam čula, nakon čeka sam se rasplakala i ja (od sreće). Nakon što su moju ljepoticu oprali donjeli su mi ju da ju vidim. Mene su za to vrijeme šivali. Još su mi ju donjeli toga dana na intenzivnu da ju vidim i poljubim. Jedva sam dočekala sljedeći dan da ju dobijem. I definitivno bi radije spinalnu nego uspavljivanje jer ovako sam ipak doživjela porod u nekom smislu.


ovo kao da si opisala moj prvi porod. no meni to nije bilo dovoljno, meni je trebao kontakt i znam da dok je nisam dobila u narucje da sam bila u teskoj depri. kao i sve one sate i sate odvojenosti...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ninočka, ako si u ZG odi potražiti knjigu koju sam gore spomenula, tamo ti ima točno lijepo napisano koji su rizici i jedne i druge strane.  Ima i ove dvije knjige, također u Rodi, koje prezentiraju obije strane priče Obstetric Myths vs. Research Realities te Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth; ona iz gornjeg posta je Birthing Normally After a Caesarean or Two.  Dobar dio svake knjige je online, u prvom naslovu je dio o VBAC više manje sav online.
> 
>  Kad pročitaš sakri knjige, ugasi net, i razmisli i odluči što je najbolje za tebe i tvoju obitelj.


zašto imam neki dojam da ove knjige baš i ne prezentiraju obje strane priče?  :Undecided: 
da, može bit radi disklejmera na početku sve tri, da autor nije niti babica niti liječnik, da ne preuzimaju rizik i da se prije odluke treba savjetovati s liječnikom.


danci, niti u jednom svom postu nisi uputila savjet da bi bilo dobro  da razgovara s odabranim ginekologom.
nego knjige, net, doula, odluči...
meni to nije u redu.

----------


## rehab

> Zna se što treba za uspješan VBAC.  Puno vremena, bez požurivanja, dobra podrška, i nedostatak farmaceutskih pripravaka za ubrzavanje, smirenje, opuštanje itd.  No po ovom što čitam od vas čini mi se da vas nije strah vaginalnog poroda kao takvog nego strah nedostatka kontrole kako će taj porod ići, da li ćete moć nešto odbijati, da li će biti nasilno ili ne.  Po meni je to više strah sustava, načina na koji se stvari "forsiraju"


Točno tako ! Ja zapravo nisam sigurna bi li se opet mogla odlučiti za VBAC... Dok sam išla na preglede nekoliko mi liječnika potvrdi da kod VBAC ne dolazi u obzir indukcija, drip i nalijeganje na trbuh, a onda dođem roditi i liječnica mi bez pardona prokine vodenjak, sili me na drip (pretužno mi je napisati sve što mi je izgovorila kad sam odbila drip... doslovno uvrede na osobnoj razini...). Osjećala sam užasan strah, i osjetila olakšanje kad je završila njena smjena i kad je došao liječnik kojem ne mogu do kraja života zaboraviti kako me je tretirao tijekom poroda, kao da sam mu vlastita kćer. Nisam sigurna bi li mogla psihički opet proći kroz sve to, što ako sljedeći put ne budem imala tu sreću da se sve završi kako se završilo? I jedna mi stvar nije jasna, zašto žena ima pravo izbora hoće li rađati vaginalno ili CR, a ne dopušta joj se pravo izbora na prirodan porod ? Pa CR je ozbiljna operacija, valjda bi o tome trebali odlučivati liječnici, a ne mi žene ! A s druge strane uskraćuje nam se pravo da odbijamo indukciju, drip i ostale puno benignije intervencije od CR !

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Cvijeta, kako nisam?  Napisala sam da porazgovara sa ginekologom ali da zna da ta osoba ne bude na samom porodu pa mišljenje te osobe može biti savjet, ne naputak jer naputak kako će stvari ići će odlučiti oni koji su na porodu, osoblje bolnice.  To je jedan od problema u našem sustavu, taj nedostatak kontinuirane skrbi od jedne osobe.  Nadalje, doulu sam spomenula u svojstvu osobe sa kojom može porazgovarati o strahovima, željama, mogućnostima, to sam napisala.

Pogledaj knjige, baš gledam da google ima dosta dobar dio knjige od Vadeboncoeur online; ona ima doktorat iz javnog zdravstva, radi u Quebec kao istraživačica u materalnoj skrbi, mislim da itekako ima dobar uvid u sve što se dešava, čak bolje od osobe koja radi u jednoj bolnici i vidi samo jedan način rada.  Od 40. stranice nadalje, svaka rečenica ima fusnotu i svaki podatak ima i za ponovni CR i za VBAC.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Stranica 48. posebice je relevantna ovoj temi; baš super kako je to sve online

----------


## BettyBlue50

slazem se u potpunosti sa tobom i tocno se tako i ja osjecam u pogledu CR.Rodila sam na CR prije dvije i pol godine uz spinalnu anesteziju,bila sam svjesna svega te je moj Muz cijelo vrijeme bi samnom u sali i sjedio pokraj mog uzglavlja.Bebicu su mi odma dali pokraj glave i poljubila sam ga u desnu nogu(nikada necu zaboraviti taj trenutak).Odnjeli su ga zajedno sa mojim muzem da ga izvazu i pregledaju ne daleko od mene.Za par minuta su mi ga ponovno donjeli ali meni je tu pozlilo.Nisam mogla disati i jako me je napinjalo na povracanje.Vidjeli su da mi nije dobro i svi su se uzskakali.Sestra me je pitala jel hocu sina na prsa,uzasno mi je bilo lose i mislila sam da umirem.zaa to vrijeme dok su mene sivali i dovodili u red zamolili su mog muza da skine gornji dio i stavi bebu sebi na prsa jer je jako vazan kontakt koza na kozu.Svi troje beba muz i ja proveli smo par sati u radjaoni i tu je bebica pocela vec sisati.Zatim smo svi presli u normalnu sobu.Muz i bebica su bili 24h samnom,muz mu je stavio prvu pelenu,muz ga je prvi okupao pred mojim ocima sve.Hocu reci sve je bilo savrseno za uzivanje u tim jedinstvenim i prvim trenutcima u troje ali meni stalno nesto fali.Beba je bila samnom ali ja sam bila nepokretna,beba je bila tu ali ja sam se tjednima borila sa uzasnim bolovima,Danima nisam mjenjala polozaj u krevetu,nisam se mogla ni nasmijati.Za svaki podoj nocu se morao i moj muz buditi da me digne i doda mi bebu jer sama nisam mogla,a prvi put na pet minuta sam izasla iz stana nakon mjesec dana poslije poroda i odma pozelila nazad u krevet.dok je moja prijateljica poslije prirodnok iako je radjala 16 h u mukama uz epiziotomiju deseti dan isla poplacati racune ..Ne kazem da je prirodni porod bezbolan ali fali mi sto ga nisam dozivjela i svakako ako nema nekakvih vecih komplikacija oporavak je definitivno brzi.Eto to je moje iskustvo,jos da dodam da me trbuh boli i dan danas nakon 2,5 godine.

----------


## superx

Ja   mislim da je to individualno.
Prvo sam rodila vaginalno, jako velika beba i porod od 12 h, MM je bio tu cijelo vrijeme, ali osječal sam se kao da me netko ubio, povračala sam , rezana sam i sve me boljelo, rodila sam ujutro i cijeli dan sam bila u polusnu i nisam bila svjesna niti sebe niti malog, boljelo me užasno cielu noć..
Drugi porod CR, zbog procjne UZV-a , hladan CR rano ujutro bez ikakvih ljekova, osim spinalne i voltarena kasnije, beba je odmah bila kod mene, a onda kod MM-a malo. Na dojenje sam je dobila već popodne, i uspješno smo prodojili drugi dan. 
u mom slučaju bolje sam se osječala nakon CR. Došli smo doma 5 dan, malo je peckala rana ali ništa strašno. Šetali smo za par dana polako. 
Nisam imala nikakvu pomoć, MM je radio a ja sam bila sama  s dvoje jako male djece. 
Kažem jako individualno. Da sad biram , poslušala bih svoje tijelo,ako bi išlo neometano i prirodno išlo bi,a ako ne uopće nebi dvojila niti bi mi bilo problem potpisati za CR.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

BettyBlue, jel to bilo u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## BettyBlue50

Ne,bilo je u Njemackoj.Isla sam na planirani  CR dva tjedna prije termina jer je bebac sjedio.Nikoga koga znam nije prosao sa tako dugim oporavkom kao ja.Za mene je CR uzasno iskustvo.Mozda zato sto nisam prosla Prirodni porod.Voljela bi proci i usporediti.Voljela bi i otvoriti novu temu npr.o usporedbi CR sa Prirodnim porodom i odluci za treci porod ali ne znam otvoriti novu temu,totalno mi je sve nekako zbrkano jer sam se neki dan tek registrirala.??

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pitala sam jer je kod nas još nepoznanica da netko (otac djeteta, partner, druga osoba) bude uz majku na CR u sali, i obično odvajanje od bebe traje dugo (i ne bude tako da je dijete kod tate kad nije kod mame).  Ali korak po korak možda dođemo i do toga.

Ima puno tema o ovim što pričaš, probaj tražilicu.

----------


## BettyBlue50

da muz je dobio jednodjelno odjelo,cak i papuce kapu i maskicu preko nosa,izgledao je malo smjesno sav u zelenom kao doktor ali bio je pokraj mene.Hvala za trazilicu,.

----------


## Canaj

> Ninočka, ja bi ti savjetovala da nađeš doulu, da porazgovarate o strahovima, mogućnostima, i onda da doneseš svoju odluku i budeš sigurna u nju.  Ako ta odluka bude VBAC moći će ti doula pomoći u rodilištu i biti sa tobom na porodu (nažalost, kod nas to nije moguće na CR )


evo, samo da se javim - meni je *doula* npr. bila od *NEPROCJENJIVE pomoći* u smislu podrške da pronadjem odgovore na pitanja i strahove te podrška da donesem vlastite odluke i* informirani izbor*...i to još sve znajući da ću se za taj moj izbor trebati boriti (u bilokojem našem rodilištu) i to sve u trenutku kad nikoga drugoga nisam imala kraj sebe, samo nju. ona je također imala prvi c.r. a drugi vbac u vž - dakle isto kao i ja...tj tada je to bila tek moja želja (vbac)...
ja sam npr nakon dugog razmišljanja i prosvjetljavanja i objašnjavanja osobnih osjećaja frustriranosti i ostale hrpe negativnih i teških osjećaja koji su bili posljedica negativnog iskustva prvog poroda (inducirani, pa c.r.) po mene ali i po bebu (beba je osim hrpe lijekova i droga zadobila i ozljedu prilikom rezanja) došla do jasnog zaključka i vizije kakav bi porod trebao biti i kakav drugi porod želim....kakav početak života želim za svoju bebu, sebe i cijelu obitelj...
...nakon tog zaključka i čvrste odluke i vjere u to što želim putevi su se sami otvarali i trebali je samo hrabro kročiti...

dakle, ninočka prvo moraš razjasniti sama sa sobom što _osjećaš_ da želiš,a nakon informiranja i vaganja rizika i beneficija svakog detalja: razjasniti što _znaš_ da želiš ....
nakon toga trebaš samo vjere da to možeš...
sve je to lakše proći sa nekim tko te razumije jer je prošao isto i sa nekim tko ti je podrška i kraj kogha ti je lakše vjerovati u sebe...

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

x na canaj

----------


## Deaedi

> Cvijeta, kako nisam?  Napisala sam da porazgovara sa ginekologom ali da zna da ta osoba ne bude na samom porodu pa mišljenje te osobe može biti savjet, ne naputak jer naputak kako će stvari ići će odlučiti oni koji su na porodu, osoblje bolnice.  To je jedan od problema u našem sustavu, taj nedostatak kontinuirane skrbi od jedne osobe.


Pa od cca. 36 tj trudnocu kontrolira ginekolog u bolnici. Ukoliko on smatra da moze CR, obicno ce naruciti rodilju i upravo on ga i obaviti. Tako je bar praksa u ZG bolnicama.

----------


## Deaedi

Naravno, ako se odlucis ma VBAC, onda je Danci  u pravu, ovisis o tome tko je dezuran kad je krenuo porod a to moze biti ili netko koji ce ti pomoci i nastojati da imas VBAC kakav treba biti ili netko tko ce iz nebrige ili neznanja losim postupcima ugroziti rodilju i bebu. Od doule tada nikakve koristi, a niti od ginekologa koji se zalagao za VBAC, osim ako imas puno srece da ti porod krene i zavrsi dok je bas taj porodnicar dezuran, a i posvecen bas toj rodilji, a ne nekoj drugoj koja taj cas isto radja. Hocu reci, kod VBAC a se maltene trebaju zvijezde poklopiti da u nasim rodilistima budu uvjet kakve Danci navodi.

----------


## leonisa

> slazem se u potpunosti sa tobom i tocno se tako i ja osjecam u pogledu CR.Rodila sam na CR prije dvije i pol godine uz spinalnu anesteziju,bila sam svjesna svega te je moj Muz cijelo vrijeme bi samnom u sali i sjedio pokraj mog uzglavlja.Bebicu su mi odma dali pokraj glave i poljubila sam ga u desnu nogu(nikada necu zaboraviti taj trenutak).Odnjeli su ga zajedno sa mojim muzem da ga izvazu i pregledaju ne daleko od mene.Za par minuta su mi ga ponovno donjeli ali meni je tu pozlilo.Nisam mogla disati i jako me je napinjalo na povracanje.Vidjeli su da mi nije dobro i svi su se uzskakali.Sestra me je pitala jel hocu sina na prsa,uzasno mi je bilo lose i mislila sam da umirem.zaa to vrijeme dok su mene sivali i dovodili u red zamolili su mog muza da skine gornji dio i stavi bebu sebi na prsa jer je jako vazan kontakt koza na kozu.Svi troje beba muz i ja proveli smo par sati u radjaoni i tu je bebica pocela vec sisati.Zatim smo svi presli u normalnu sobu.Muz i bebica su bili 24h samnom,muz mu je stavio prvu pelenu,muz ga je prvi okupao pred mojim ocima sve.Hocu reci sve je bilo savrseno za uzivanje u tim jedinstvenim i prvim trenutcima u troje ali meni stalno nesto fali.Beba je bila samnom ali ja sam bila nepokretna,beba je bila tu ali ja sam se tjednima borila sa uzasnim bolovima,Danima nisam mjenjala polozaj u krevetu,nisam se mogla ni nasmijati.Za svaki podoj nocu se morao i moj muz buditi da me digne i doda mi bebu jer sama nisam mogla,a prvi put na pet minuta sam izasla iz stana nakon mjesec dana poslije poroda i odma pozelila nazad u krevet.dok je moja prijateljica poslije prirodnok iako je radjala 16 h u mukama uz epiziotomiju deseti dan isla poplacati racune ..Ne kazem da je prirodni porod bezbolan ali fali mi sto ga nisam dozivjela i svakako ako nema nekakvih vecih komplikacija oporavak je definitivno brzi.Eto to je moje iskustvo,jos da dodam da me trbuh boli i dan danas nakon 2,5 godine.


gdje si rodila? gdje u hrvatskoj dopustaju da otac bude prisutan na CR?

----------


## leonisa

> Naravno, ako se odlucis ma VBAC, onda je Danci  u pravu, ovisis o tome tko je dezuran kad je krenuo porod a to moze biti ili netko koji ce ti pomoci i nastojati da imas VBAC kakav treba biti ili netko tko ce iz nebrige ili neznanja losim postupcima ugroziti rodilju i bebu. Od doule tada nikakve koristi, a niti od ginekologa koji se zalagao za VBAC, osim ako imas puno srece da ti porod krene i zavrsi dok je bas taj porodnicar dezuran, a i posvecen bas toj rodilji, a ne nekoj drugoj koja taj cas isto radja. Hocu reci, kod VBAC a se maltene trebaju zvijezde poklopiti da u nasim rodilistima budu uvjet kakve Danci navodi.


istina. meni nakon sto je puko vodenjak nitko nije obratio paznju na rez. ne znam ni jesu li svi prisutni znali da je prethodni bio CR.
ja sam imala, rekla bi, srece, da me nitko nije dirao, da nije bilo lijecnika i da sam usal u box na sam izgon i bila cijeli izgon samo s primaljom. ctg mi nije biljezio bas neke trudove i oslanjali su se na moju percepciju. 
istina, svo vrijeme u predradjaoni sam se bojala intervencija i uvijek u primozgu cuvala snagu za portebnu raspravu i odbijanje svega ako mi krenu raditi.
stoga se slazem da mene nije bio strah vaginalnog poroda vec raznih intervencija i u jednom sam razgovoru rekla da zelim bez ikakve intervencije, a ako do nje dodje da ju ne zelim vec zelim CR. bilo mi je bitno da lijecniku vjerujem da ako procjeni da treba drip ili nesto da treba radi moje i bebine dobrobiti, a ne radi zavrsene smjene. or something. i to sam takodjer rekla.

i iznenadio me doktor koji me pregledavao zadnji na odjelu (nije onaj koji me pregledavao inace) kad je na moje pitanje da kod prethodnog carskog u VBAC ne smije drip odgovorio, ma smije, zasto ne bi smio. tad sam se...usrala.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

brrrrrr i ja bi se usrala... mislim ok da treba i vidi se da ide stvar i da može malo ali samo tako reči...

zapravo, mislim da je jako teško imati povjerenje u nekog koga vidiš prvi put u životu (uglavnom); zapravo nemaš pojma u čije ruke dolaziš, teško je opustiti se :/

----------


## Deaedi

> brrrrrr i ja bi se usrala... mislim ok da treba i vidi se da ide stvar i da može malo ali samo tako reči...
> 
> zapravo, mislim da je jako teško imati povjerenje u nekog koga vidiš prvi put u životu (uglavnom); zapravo nemaš pojma u čije ruke dolaziš, teško je opustiti se :/


Da, vjerujem da to nije ugodno- vjerojatno se zato dosta zena i odlucuje za CR na hladno- barem mozes imati kraj sebe lijecnika kojem vjerujes i znas da ce napraviti najbolje za rodilju i bebu.

----------


## ninočka189

I ja sam jedva čekala da vidim svoje malo. MM ju je slikao na odjelu preko stakla i dok sam bila na intenzivnoj cijelo vrijeme sam buljila u tu sliku.  Nisam mogla dočekati da me premjeste na odjel babinjača. Na kraju sam morala još duže čekati od planiranog jer na odjelu nije bilo slobodnog kreveta To isčekivanje mi je bilo najgori dio što se tiče cijelog poroda i boravka u bolnici. A kad sam ju dobila...... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ninočka189

Leonisa to je bilo za tebe.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Da, vjerujem da to nije ugodno- vjerojatno se zato dosta zena i odlucuje za CR na hladno- barem mozes imati kraj sebe lijecnika kojem vjerujes i znas da ce napraviti najbolje za rodilju i bebu.


Da; šteta da to je jedini način da imaš barem malo utjecaja na kako stvari budu i tko bude uz tebe :/

----------


## ninočka189

Toliko o tome da nikada nisam osjetila rez od carskog. Polako ulazim u treći mjesec trudnoće i u par navrata osjetila sam rez, ali čini mi se da bi to mogao biti taj na maternici jer osjetim neku liniju unutra. Ne boli me, ni ništa slično ali osjetim da ima nešto. Dali ste i vi, koje ste rodile carski, u drugoj trudnoći osjetile rez?

----------


## luce2006

Da. Postaje gore kad se pojave BH kontrakcije, ja sam svaku od panike pokusala prodisati i bar se malo opustiti, iako sam znala da mi nece biti nista. 
To mi je bilo, eto, jedino sto me smetalo u trudnocama.

----------


## leonisa

potpis na sve.

----------


## kljucic

Niti sam osjećala išta prošli put, niti osjećam sada.

----------


## sandi

Draga Ninocka, meni je razmak izmedju 2 carska bio nepunih 19 mjeseci. Buduci da sam prvo dijete rodila carskim iskljucivo iz vlastite zelje te mi je sam postupak i oporavak ostao u lijepom sjecanju prva mi je pomisao bila kad sam opet ostala trudna: izvrsno, razmak mi je ispod 2 godine i necu morati opet placati podobniku. No, brzo sam demantirana, razmak ispod dvije godine nije nikakva apsolutna indikacija za carski (rekao mi moj primarni ginekolog ali i potvrdili u Petrovoj). Na kraju sam imala tri indikacije (nisam do njih dosla postenim putem) od kojih je jedna bila st. post sc. i ponovo zavrsila na sekciji. Oporavak mi je u oba slucaja bio vrlo brz a reza sam svjesna tek kada ga vidim.

----------


## sandi

kod Podobnika

 gdje u hrvatskoj dopustaju da otac bude prisutan na CR?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Danas je izašao ovaj članak koji govori o članku koji je danas (12/11) izašao u stručnom časopisu "Annals of Family Medicine".  Izdvajam ovaj zanimljiv citat NIH-a (tijelo koje analizira ishode raznih medicinskih postupaka i izdaje smjernice u SAD-u):

 	The negative effects for mothers that come from performing thousands  more C-sections, including an increase in maternal deaths, may outweigh  the benefit of saving one extra life, Ducey said. In 2010, a National  Institutes of Health analysis showed that 3.8 maternal deaths occurred  for every 100,000 VBACs, whereas 13.4 deaths occurred for every 100,000  repeat C-sections.

----------


## Deaedi

> may outweigh the benefit of saving one extra life


Grozna konstatacija, kao da je od dr. Mengelea.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

čitaj dalje daedi, cijelu statistiku.

----------


## ninočka189

Eto da vam se malo javim. U 20 -tom tjednu trudnoće sam. Sve uredno, nema ni trunke ikakvih komplikacija. Svi mi govore da su šanse za carski 50:50. Nešto sam čula da se carski može platiti u bolnicama u Zagrebu, dali je to netko napravio, platio, gdje? Nezanimaju me privatnici, niti još znam što bih više voljela ali želim znati koje su mi mogućnosti.

----------


## anabeg

moj prvi porod je završio carskim rezom,drugi porod prirodan i nije dugo trajalo..od prvih trudova do poroda nekih 3-4sata..dan danas se pitam dali je moj prvi porod triba završiti carskim rezom..naime,u mom otpusnom pismu piše da je carski rez napravljen radi mekonijske plodne vode i nenapredovanja poroda..ovo s plodnom vodom je čista izmišljotina..znam jer mi je doktorica probila vodenjak i kaže sestri:mliječno bijela.trudova nisam imala,ctg uredan..bio je vikend došla sam na pregled jer sam ujutro na gaćicama primjetila laganu sukrvicu i moj ginekolog je zvao bolnicu da ću doći na ctg.u bolnici su mi rekli da idem doma pošto je sve u redu,ali se tad našla tu jedna doktorica i pita sestru kad je termin,sestra kaže sutra,a ova odgovara da onda ostajem.sve što se dalje događalo je bilo isforsirano..ctg uredan,otvorena 1cm a ona mene pošalje u box i probije mi vodenjak..trudova nikakvih i nakon 12sati mi kaže:gospođo vaš porod ne napreduje moramo na carski..neznam,možda se varam,ali mislim da me je pustila doma pošto su svi nalazi bili uredni da bi se možda za 1,2,3 dana sve bilo odvilo prirodnim tokom..
heh i kad sam drugi put došla roditi ta ista doktorica je bila u smjeni.. kaže mi da je prvi porod bio carski,da će vrlo vjerojatno i ovaj tako završiti..sreća moja pa je bilo skoro 3sata ujutro,a ona išla odspavati(to mi je sama rekla ujutro,ja sam još bila u boxu,a njoj ujutro u 7 završila smjena i odlazi ona i govori mi da mi čestita da ona nije virovala da ću rodit prirodno i tako brzo)..otvorila sam se skroz u roku 2sata,prebačena u box,došao neki jako mladi doktor i kaže mi ajmo još 2truda i gotovo..tako je i bilo...
prošla sam i carski rez i prirodan porod,a moje mišljenje je da mogu birati između to dvoje da bi svakako birala prirodno,naravno ako ne postoje opravdani razlozi zašto prirodan porod nije moguć.Meni je taj carski ostao u baš lošem sjećanju..opravak mi trajao 2 miseca otprilike..prvih misec dana,svaki moj pokušaj ustajanja iz kreveta je završio u suzama..

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Nešto sam čula da se carski može platiti u bolnicama u Zagrebu, dali je to netko napravio, platio, gdje? Nezanimaju me privatnici, niti još znam što bih više voljela ali želim znati koje su mi mogućnosti.


To nije mogućnost, CR mora ići na indikaciju, i ako te netko pita za novac da napravi CR bez indikacije taj te pita novac da napravi nešto ilegalno i to treba prijaviti odmah.

----------


## Diana72

Ninocka, zanima me u kojem ces rodilištu roditi? u istom smo tjednu, pa ako si u Rijeci, možda budemo i cimerice. Kad ti je termin?

----------


## sandi

> Eto da vam se malo javim. U 20 -tom tjednu trudnoće sam. Sve uredno, nema ni trunke ikakvih komplikacija. Svi mi govore da su šanse za carski 50:50. Nešto sam čula da se carski može platiti u bolnicama u Zagrebu, dali je to netko napravio, platio, gdje? Nezanimaju me privatnici, niti još znam što bih više voljela ali želim znati koje su mi mogućnosti.


Navodno, 300-600 eura.

----------


## puntica

> Navodno, 300-600 eura.


jel dobiješ račun za to?

----------


## sandi

> jel dobiješ račun za to?


, moz si mislit, nekom je glavno dobiti pristojnu uslugu

----------


## superx

te cifre znaju svi ugl 500€, ma koma. Ja sam imala drugi puta indikaciju za CR,ali ne apsolutnu kako oni kažu. Na kraju je bio Cr, ali prvi porod je bio vaginalni,ali ne nimalo prirodan. Bio je grozan i užasno dug, bolan i prepun intervencija. Iskren kada razmišljam  trećem djetetu onda razmišljam kako bi bilo kad bi se odlučila na to i mislim da ne mogu imati povjerenja u niti jednog doktora jer ne mislim plačati,a naletiti na nakoga i prepustiti se nekom  u ruke pa da sreće odlučuje to je tako ružno. Ali ne moram još razmišljati , jer treća mi nije još na pameti, pa se sve nadam da jednog dana kad bude, puno toga će se promjeniti.

----------


## rafi&gabi

mozda glupo pitanje,ali
da li je neka od vas nakon drugog carskog reza imala prirodan porod ili
je to cisto nemoguce?mada sam citala da su vani zene mogle roditi vaginalno
bez obzira na prijasnja dva carska reza.

----------


## anita rain

Znaš kako kažu, nema glupih pitanja, već samo glupih odgovora ...Gle ovako.... Ja sam trudna 32 tt s trećim djetetom, prva dva poroda carski. Pitala sam doktora u rodilištu, imam li kakvih izgleda za vaginalni porod, kratko i jasno rekao mi je ne. Nakon dva carska, ne pokušavaju vaginalni, već obavezno opet carski. Možda negdje vani nije tako,možda ni u većim bolnicama, ali čula sam da ne pokušavaju vaginalni porod, jer postoji mogućnost pucanja maternice, prilikom izgona, tako da ja ne bih inzistirala....

----------


## kljucic

Ja sam imala 2 carska i planirala da 3. bude vaginalni. Informirala sam se i odlučila da ću probati. Došla sam u rodilište 8-9 cm otvorena (do tada sam se kontrolirala samo kod svoje gin privatno, nisam išla u rodilište) i u njihovim preporukama stoji da moraju probat vaginalno ako je porod u aktivnoj fazi. Na kraju je ipak bio 3. carski (zašto, to je druga priča). Trudnoća je bila uredna, razmak od prošle trudnoće idealne 2 god., beba mala (3 kg), rez dobre debljine, trudovi učinkoviti itd.

----------


## rafi&gabi

znaci,nista od toga,tako sam i mislila.
A nekako kako mi drugo dijete prelazi godinu dana,
vec razmisljam o trecem dijetetu....al samo razmisljam.
Pa zelim si malo sve opcije otvoriti.
Makar mi je doktorica koja me drugi put operirala rekla 
otvoreno kako mi je najbolje ne planirati trecu trudnocu jer 
bi definitivno bio carski rez,a kao treca operacija bi bila teska 
s ko zna kakvim ishodom.

----------


## Zona Gloria

Ej pozdrav!
Eto da se i ja priključim. U mom slučaju radi se o velikoooommmmmm strahu od prirodnog poroda :scared: . Prvo dijete sam rodila 2009 i nakon katastrofalnih 18 sati trudova odlučilo se da se ide na hitan carski. beba mi je bila velika 3820, a s obzirom da sam ja niska i sitnija prirodni porod nije nikako išao, jer se nisam mogla otvoriti. I sada 4 godine poslije , točnije u srpnju imam termin i na upit da li bih mogla ovaj put roditi odmah na carski, odgovor ginekologa je bio da će svakako pokušati na prirodni način. Mislim u teoriji drugo dijete je veće od prvoga i ako nije išlo prvi put , fakat ne znam kako će ići drugi, i samo kad se sjetim svog prvog poroda muka mi je. A što se tiče oporavka od carskom, stvarno je bip expresni u mom slučaju. Drugi dan sam već pomalo hodala, a za mjesec dana sam se upisala na aerobik ( skakala kako sam mogla i naravno bez trbušnjaka).

----------


## crnka84

Ja sam D. rodila na CR, nakon što su na UZV vidjeli da je posteljica zrela, a nisu mi mogli uzeti uzorak plodne vode, jer sam bila zatvorena skroz (41+3), i D se nije spustio u zdjelicu, nakon što su mi noć prije stavili gel za omekšavanje cerviksa i dalje se do jutra nisam otvarala, imala sam neke blage trudove i oni su se odlučili na CR. Kasnije kad sam dobila otpusno, tamo je pisalo da je zbog disproporcije glave, ali sve je bilo u redu. Imao je 3850 g. Sada sam opet trudna, ako doguram do termina, razmak će biti 3 godine i 8 mjeseci ( skoro 9 ). Moja gin mi je rekla da ovdje prakticiraju nakon prvog CR i drugi, osim u slučaju da porod sam krene, pa baš bude išlo maltene samo od sebe. Ja sam za to da ako i drugo budem morala na CR da tražim spinalnu jer mi strašno fali taj prvi kontakt. Međutim MM se ne slaže, njega je strah nuspojava i komplikacija.... Još ne znam ni sama....

----------


## Mojca

> Navodno, 300-600 eura.


Ooo... pa pale su cijene... nekad je bio soma eura.

----------


## kljucic

> Ej pozdrav!
> Eto da se i ja priključim. U mom slučaju radi se o velikoooommmmmm strahu od prirodnog poroda. Prvo dijete sam rodila 2009 i nakon katastrofalnih 18 sati trudova odlučilo se da se ide na hitan carski. beba mi je bila velika 3820, a s obzirom da sam ja niska i sitnija prirodni porod nije nikako išao, jer se nisam mogla otvoriti. I sada 4 godine poslije , točnije u srpnju imam termin i na upit da li bih mogla ovaj put roditi odmah na carski, odgovor ginekologa je bio da će svakako pokušati na prirodni način. Mislim u teoriji drugo dijete je veće od prvoga i ako nije išlo prvi put , fakat ne znam kako će ići drugi, i samo kad se sjetim svog prvog poroda muka mi je. A što se tiče oporavka od carskom, stvarno je bip expresni u mom slučaju. Drugi dan sam već pomalo hodala, a za mjesec dana sam se upisala na aerobik ( skakala kako sam mogla i naravno bez trbušnjaka).


pitanje je koliko je na tvom prvom porodu bilo intervencija i zašto se u principu nisi otvarala. i drugo dijete ne mora biti veće od prvog.
i pitanje je čega se ti zapravo bojiš  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

> Ja sam D. rodila na CR, nakon što su na UZV vidjeli da je posteljica zrela, a nisu mi mogli uzeti uzorak plodne vode, jer sam bila zatvorena skroz (41+3), i D se nije spustio u zdjelicu, nakon što su mi noć prije stavili gel za omekšavanje cerviksa i dalje se do jutra nisam otvarala, imala sam neke blage trudove i oni su se odlučili na CR. Kasnije kad sam dobila otpusno, tamo je pisalo da je zbog disproporcije glave, ali sve je bilo u redu. Imao je 3850 g. Sada sam opet trudna, ako doguram do termina, razmak će biti 3 godine i 8 mjeseci ( skoro 9 ). Moja gin mi je rekla da ovdje prakticiraju nakon prvog CR i drugi, osim u slučaju da porod sam krene, pa baš bude išlo maltene samo od sebe. Ja sam za to da ako i drugo budem morala na CR da tražim spinalnu jer mi strašno fali taj prvi kontakt. Međutim MM se ne slaže, njega je strah nuspojava i komplikacija.... Još ne znam ni sama....


a što bi ti htjela?
CR?
VBAC?

----------


## crnka84

Ja bi htjela ako je ikako moguće prirodno, u slučaju da oni predlože CR, ja ne bih pokušavala inzistirati na prirodnom, jer ipak računam da oni znaju bolje procjeniti nego ja. Iako dosta vremena je prošlo od prvog carskog, pa se nadam da će iapk biti prirodni. U slučaju CR, voljela bi spinalnu, ali MM je baš jako protiv toga....

----------


## leonisa

zasto se uopce TM pita?  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

> Ja bi htjela ako je ikako moguće prirodno, u slučaju da oni predlože CR, ja ne bih pokušavala inzistirati na prirodnom, jer ipak računam da oni znaju bolje procjeniti nego ja. Iako dosta vremena je prošlo od prvog carskog, pa se nadam da će iapk biti prirodni. U slučaju CR, voljela bi spinalnu, ali MM je baš jako protiv toga....


pa moguće je ako si ti to omogućiš
dakle, informiraj se i nađi ginekologa i rodilište koji će te podržati
a ja baš ne bih računala na njihovu procjenu, pogotovo ako svi slijede politiku rodilišta
a ovo za TM...mislim stvarno...ko da će njega operirat. informiraj se o opasnostima opće anestezije pa mu reci zašto je spinalna sigurnija.

----------


## ina33

> Ja bi htjela ako je ikako moguće prirodno, u slučaju da oni predlože CR, ja ne bih pokušavala inzistirati na prirodnom, jer ipak računam da oni znaju bolje procjeniti nego ja. Iako dosta vremena je prošlo od prvog carskog, pa se nadam da će iapk biti prirodni. U slučaju CR, voljela bi spinalnu, ali MM je baš jako protiv toga....



Rađaš u SB-u ili? Onda ti to ovisi od njihovih anesteziologa i što oni preferiraju, a što preferiraju, bolje ti se toga držati... zato što je ono što preferiraju ono u što su oni sigurniji da znaju OK izvest. Čim ideš na CR (ako ideš), onda su oni relativni šefovi parade - radi se ono sa čim su doktori više "comfortable". 
Inače, ako te to tješi, ima ljudi koji teže podnose spinalnu od opće, konkretno, dosad (a nekih tipa 5-6 puta sam bila na općoj, jednom na lokalnoj, jednom na spinalnoj), spinalnu sam najgore podnijela (pad tlaka i ona glavobolja koju kažu samo u 2% slučajeva se radi, ali meni se čini da je više jer jednostavno znam puno njih s time, radili su mi krvnu zakrpu - opet, ništa strašno, ali evo... od opće nikad problema).

 Mislim... sve je to rješivo i lijepi su trenuci kad vidiš rođenje djeteta, ali mislim da ti je bolje, ako već ideš na operaciju, prepuštat te odluke doktorima (osim ako te ne pitaju gospođo jel' bi vi rađe to i to, a ne to i to, što bi značilo da imaju jednakog iskustva u općoj i spinalnoj). 

Znam i jednu trajnu posljedicu spinalne, jednostavno - dogodi se, ko i ta glavobolja - ženi je ostao neosjetljiv dio nekog živca na nozi, ne utječe na funkciju, ali čudno ti je.

Ovisno od bolnice, negdje preferiraju spinalnu, negdje možda opću itd. Tako da.. ja bih taj dio osobno preporučila operateru i držala se njegove preporuke, osim ako već sad ne znaš da tipa loše podnosiš opću.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

> . U slučaju CR, voljela bi spinalnu, ali MM je baš jako protiv toga....


Ako ćeš rađati u SB-u to će ti ovisiti s čim je anestziolog tamo više OK - pa će on predložiti ili spinalnu, ili opću. Inače, od svega se mogu dogoditi nuspjovae, ja sam, konkretno, imala nekih 5-6 općih (2-3 onako prave.. operativne), par lokalnih i jednu spinalnu, i od spinalne sam imala najviše nuspojava (sve rješivo, ali kod spinalne se znaju dogoditi i trajnije posljedice..., kao i kod svake anesteije), ali tu ti je bitno prepustit anesteziologu odluku (osim ako već znaš da tipa imaš kod neke vrste anestezije problema).

Jedna od trajnijih za koju sam čula je da je jedna žena izgubila osjećaj jednog dijela u nozi, ne znam je li joj se to povratilo, normalno je funkcionirala, samo malo čudno da ne osjećaš dio tijela na dodir. Dogodilo se, kao što se stvari događaju,ali  nekako.... na nesigurnijem si terenu ako inzistiraš na nečemu u čemu oni nisu sigurni i nije im default.

Zato.... drži se onog što oni znaju raditi, tu će te oni voditi.. barem se meni tako čini.

Razne bolnice, razne prakse.

----------


## crnka84

> zasto se uopce TM pita?


hahahha, a eto...
ma on je inače užasan paničar, i on je užasno teško podnio moj prvi CR, ne zezam se, mislim stvarno da je njemu to bilo gore iskustvo nego meni ( meni zapravo uopće nije bilo loše iskustvo, zapravo sam ga jako dobro podnjela), jer je sklon preuveličavanju, takav je, hebiga.... :D

----------


## crnka84

> pa moguće je ako si ti to omogućiš
> dakle, informiraj se i nađi ginekologa i rodilište koji će te podržati
> a ja baš ne bih računala na njihovu procjenu, pogotovo ako svi slijede politiku rodilišta
> a ovo za TM...mislim stvarno...ko da će njega operirat. informiraj se o opasnostima opće anestezije pa mu reci zašto je spinalna sigurnija.


pa nije baš da mogu birati, ima jedno jedino rodilište, i zapravo se slažem s onim što je ina rekla. Ja se stvarno ne bih usudila usprotiviti njihovoj odluci koliko god informirana bila. To sam mogla  samo s dojenjem, jer bez obzira što su obljepljeni silnim plakatima, pojma nemaju, i tu me nitko nije mogao uvjeriti u suprotno, ali ovo je drugačije, sa puno težim posljedicama i jednostavno se ne bih usudila. 
Što se tiče spinalne u Brodu to su tek nedavno uveli ( valjda se prije moglo samo preko veze uz neku cifru od 500 evrića ), i ne znam kakvi su s njom, nisam jos s nikim pričala tko ju je koristio. Mislila sam kad se približi i krenem na CTG, više se informirati i pokušati stupiti u kontakt s anesteziologom. A vidjet ću i sa svojom gin da li zna nešto o tome. Trenutno je u ZG-u na nekoj edukaciji, pa je nema do 5. mjeseca ...

----------


## kljucic

> pa nije baš da mogu birati, ima jedno jedino rodilište, i zapravo se slažem s onim što je ina rekla.


pa nije jedino rodilište u lijepoj našoj. ako stvarno nešto želiš, možda se može naći način da to ostvariš.
ali ako ti putovanje nije opcija, slažem se s inom.

----------


## crnka84

pa nije, ali mogućnosti su nešto drugo, ja bi najradije u Graz kod tete Monike na porod u vodi, ali hebi ga, takav mi je grah pao  :Coffee:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ooo... pa pale su cijene... nekad je bio soma eura.


a kolko si ti vani platila?

----------


## leonisa

a mozda ti grah padne ko meni, da rodis prirodno noc prije carskog  :Smile: 
ne gubi nadu  :Smile: 

sto se tice anestezije, zaista mislim da bi oni trebali biti dovoljno educirani i ispraksirani s obje. nije ni jedna od jucer.
mene su kod prvog poroda pitali koju zelim.

----------


## rehab

Jako je teško dati odgovor na pitanje. Ja sam imala prirodan porod poslije carskog, iako sam po svim propisima trebala ići na carski. Beba je bila ooogromna, otvarala sam se, ali nisam imala dovoljno snažne trudove da je potisnu dolje... Odnosno, tako je smatrala liječnica koja me dočekala. Pa sam odbila bilo kakvu intervenciju, osim u slučaju ugroženosti, jer smatram da se ne mora svaka beba roditi za 3-4 sata. U drugoj smjeni je došao liječnik koji me podržavao i koji je također smatrao da nema potrebe za bilo kakvom intervencijom ako je sve ok. Rađala sam čitav dan i rodila, svi živi, zdravi, prekrasan porod, nimalo bolan iako dug. Preuzela sam taj rizik jer sam nekako vjerovala samoj sebi da to mogu. Sad kad se toga sjetim pomislim kako sam bila luda, što ako je nešto pošlo po zlu i mislim da neću imati hrabrosti to ponoviti s trećim djetetom. A opet, kad dođe treće dijete, tko zna...

----------


## Mojca

> a kolko si ti vani platila?


Nije bitno koliko sam ja vani platila, jer sam za to dobila račun. 
Za ovo što se daje po našim bolnicama se ne dobije račun i zove se mito. 


A ja sam vani platila manje nego bi to isto platila u hrvatskom privatnom rodilištu.

----------


## ninočka189

Eto cure moje da vam se javim, rodila sam ipak carski prije 6 tjedana. Nisam ništa inicirala ali zbog procjene bebe u 37 tjednu koja je bila oko 3700 g doktorica je rekla da bi u 40 tjednu mogla imati iznad 4000 g što je za nju bilo dovoljno da ponovimo carski. Isto tako presudilo je kratko razdoblje između trudnoća, dijabetes i upala reza nakon prvog carskog. Hvala doktorici Bekavac koja je jednostavno predivna osoba i izrazito stručna, pristupačna i savjesna, kao i doktoru Blagaiću.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

čestitam ninočka! kako je prošlo? koliko je dijete imalo kg kad se rodilo, jel procjena bila točna?

razlog zašto se radi planirani CR u 37.tt ili 38.tt je najčešće da je manja šansa da trudovi počnu spontano prije planiranog CRa. (ali to ti nitko ne kaže, premda je to prepoznato u stručnim časopisima)

----------


## ninočka189

> čestitam ninočka! kako je prošlo? koliko je dijete imalo kg kad se rodilo, jel procjena bila točna?
> 
> razlog zašto se radi planirani CR u 37.tt ili 38.tt je najčešće da je manja šansa da trudovi počnu spontano prije planiranog CRa. (ali to ti nitko ne kaže, premda je to prepoznato u stručnim časopisima)


Bebica je na kraju imala 3620g. Carski je prošao super, prva dva dana je malo bolilo ali znatno manje nego nakon prvog carskog i prije sam se i znatno lakše  se oporavila. Carski je napravljen u 40 tjednu trudnoće jer se doktorica nadala da će ipak krenuti prirodan porod ali s obzirom da nije i da sam bila zatvorena nije htjela čekati da se sve odugovlači upravo zbog toga što se bojala da će beba biti prevelika i da će to biti prerizično za prirodni porod

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drago mi je da ste čekali do 40.tt to puno znači. Uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## kljucic

idealno bi bilo da ste dogovorili da će biti carski, ali da ćete ga raditi kad se jave trudovi. to je onda siguran znak da je beba spremna  :Smile:

----------


## lovely___love

Tema o abrupciji posteljice bacila me u razmišljanje(to je bio razlog prvog carskog)...
Ja znam šta hoću i sl.,ali veliko ali mi visi nad glavom jer kod nas sa lekarima iz porodilišta prvi kontakt je na samom porodjaju.Trudnoća se vodi u savetovalištu,u devetom se dobije uput za porodilište gde ideš kad sve krene.Ili ako ne kreće i dalje te prate u savetovalištu preko ctg-a,pa onda tek kad dovoljno preneseš šalju u porodilište.Ono što je Anemona na početku teme rekla i što je savršeno logično: _Pred kraj trudnoće dr. će vidjeti stanje reza, položaj i veličinu bebe i odlučiti_ ,ne znam kako baš funkcioniše u ovakvoj organizaciji osim koliko imaš sreće-to je najgori deo.
U stvari ima jedan kontakt s lekarima iz porodilišta-dopler u osmom mesecu koji se radi kao na traci.Tih par minuta iskoristila sam da proverim stav o VABc-u i dr reče da posle pet godina ako krene krene,ako ne krene ne indukuju već se radi operacija posle termina-što meni i odgovara.
I onda se vraćamo na sreću i ekipu na koju ću da naletim...Već počinjem da razmišljam da ću ko papagaj morati da ih podsećam stalno na detalje i na šta će to sve da izgleda... 
Pa deo s tim da li sme da se indukuje ili ne,pa naleganje na stomak-sve to je baš neizvesno izgleda od bolnice do bolnice.Da li postoji neko vremensko ograničenje trajanja porodjaja zbog eventualnog popuštanja reza,da li se stanje reza uopšte prati na samom porodjaju?
Meni u stvari trebaju konkretne informacije šta sme,a šta ne prilikom VABC da mogu da znam šta da očekujem,a na šta da reagujem ako treba...

----------


## nela30

> da li postoji neko vremensko ograničenje trajanja porodjaja zbog eventualnog popuštanja reza,da li se stanje reza uopšte prati na samom porodjaju?


meni je rečeno da porod ne bi smio trajati duže od 12 h, sve poslije toga završava ponovo na carskom
ja sam imala sam indukciju ricinusovim uljem koje mi nije potaklo trudove, bila sam skroz zatvorena pa sam išla direktno na carski
dobra stvar u svemu tome da su mi bebice dočekale 40 tt

----------


## lovely___love

Da,mene taj deo teši jer znam da neće da mi zakazuju porodjaj dve nedelje ranije kako je kod nas praksa kod planiranog carskog

----------


## nela30

vidiš meni nitko nije gledao u kojem je stanju rez, ja sam za njih bila dobar kandidat za rađaonu jer mi je beba bila 3100
mislim da sve iznad 3 i pol ili 4 kg šalju na CR, neka me netko ispravi ako sam u krivu
a zašto si ti uopće završila na prvom carskom?

----------


## lovely___love

Prenela,indukovali gelom,stigla do pola,počeli da padaju srčani tonovi,hitan carski-na kraju se ispostavilo da je posteljica počela da se odlubljuje.
Mada je i ta težina relativna- dan pred porodjaj na dopleru su cenili malu na 38oo,a ona se rodila s 345o g

Mene u stvari najviše brine ta nekomunikacija izmedju savetovališta i porodilišta,mada možda me i prijatno iznenade na kraju

----------


## LanaLana

Mene zanimaju iskustva vaginalnog nakon carskog s malim razmakom. Najme kod mene razmak ce biti 19 mj i stvarno bi htjela vbac (vinogradska, sv duh) ako ima koga ili zna nekoga da mi malo isprica kako mu je uspijelo, koja bolnica, doktor...

----------


## Beti3

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60563-d...žiljka-i-VBAC
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37775-pričajmo-o-VBAC-u
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/806-Kak...i-prica-o-VBAC
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63727-V...-savjete-molim
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80044-V...-nakon-carskog

Našla sam par tema, pa možda nađeš nešto ...

----------

